# Biden Incompetence In Foreign Affairs Is Glaring



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.

This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.

The February 2020 Doha Agreement that he engineered with the Taliban, required US troops to be removed by May 1, 2021. Everything was all set for the Taliban takeover to at least be peaceful. Enter Joe "Botch" Biden into the picture, and the whole thing turned into the mess that it is. Biden allowed the May 1st deadline to go by, with US troops still in place in Afghanistan. Goodbye agreement.

Biden also foolishly claims that that Washington had accomplished its mission in the region by killing Osama bin Laden and depriving al Qaeda of its sanctuary in Afghanistan, and had nothing to gain by perpetuating its military deployments in the country. FALSE! Who is naive enough to think that the reason why US troops have been fighting there for 20 years, is now suddenly solved ? Who, other than Joe Biden, that is.

Are we to think that for some reason, now in 2021, al Qaeda will not use the country as a base for their terrorist operations ? Training camps ? Bomb-making schools ? Bomb-making factories (possibly eve nuclear) ?

Who is naive enough to think that half of Afghanistan's population (females) won't be subjected to severe mistreatment (including executions) by the Taliban rulers ? I spent just 5 days in Afghanistan, and was horrified and disturbed by the almost constant sound of women screaming, resulting from wife beating, as advocated in the Koran (4:34), and that was while US troops were there. Who is naive enough to think that once again, as before, women will not be executed in the street, for reading a book, attending a class, or leaving her house unescorted by a man ?

Biden claims that >> _"an endless American presence in the middle of another country’s civil conflict was not acceptable to me.” _One of the prime requirements for a POTUS, is to accept reality, and one of those realities is the responsibility of the president to PROTECT the American people. In this case, that means an endless presence of US troops in Afghanistan, as long as that county is a threat to US national security, and it most certainly is.

Biden's miscalculations are adding up. _“I think it is damning for him to have created this situation in his first significant action as commander in chief,”_ said Ryan Crocker, who served as the U.S. ambassador to Afghanistan during the Obama administration and has worked under Democratic as well as Republican presidents._ “It’s an unforced error, and as an American I am deeply concerned.”_

Biden just recently, stated that with 300,000 Afghan troops, trained by US military, the Taliban were not a threat to overthrow the current Afghan government. What he grossly miscalculated is that despite the Afghan troops having the advantage in numbers (4 to 1), airplanes, equipment and training compared to the Taliban, there is the subject of willingness to fight. Richard Fontaine, a former foreign-policy adviser to the late Sen. John McCain and the chief executive officer of the Center for American Security, a think tank, said it well >> "_“All of that is true, but it comes down to will. And it turns out the Afghan military’s will to fight for the government was bound up in our will to remain supportive of that government, and present on the ground.”_

Take away US troops and the Afghan military ceases to exist. This has been known for quite some time, without going to Afghanistan for 5 days, and seeing it up close.

Biden's Afghanistan Exit Raises Questions About His Foreign-Policy Record (msn.com)


----------



## Dekster (Aug 15, 2021)

Unless there is money involved for Biden, Inc., Biden doesn't care.


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...



Every president since Reagan has been "incompetent" in Afghanistan.


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 15, 2021)

We should have eradicated the Taliban in their hideouts at the very beginning; a lot fewer people would be dying now if we had done so and ignored the hippies and commie vemin and their fake concerns over civilian casualties; now we will see millions dead instead of a few hundred to a couple of thousand.


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> We should have eradicated the Taliban in their hideouts at the very beginning; a lot fewer people would be dying now if we had done so and ignored the hippies and commie vemin and their fake concerns over civilian casualties; now we will see millions dead instead of a few hundred to a couple of thousand.



The Taliban didn't exist until 1994. We've been in Afghanistan off and on since 1979.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


If they are not willing to fight for themselves..why should we do for them?

Enough of the Bullshit nation-building! It enriches the businesses involved while it kills our soldiers and drains our treasury.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> The Taliban didn't exist until 1994. We've been in Afghanistan off and on since 1979.


Indeed, in a very real way..we were instrumental in the creation of the Taliban to begin with.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs


Biden has failed to show any shred of competence in how he has handled ANYTHING since he has been in office.  The democrats are a bad joke.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


Where is Biden?  Is he hiding in his basement again?
Why has he not come out and tell the American people what is going on,  Biden is a full blown coward


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Indeed, in a very real way..we were instrumental in the creation of the Taliban to begin with.



Yep.. We abandoned Afghanistan to complete chaos and lawlessness after the Soviets pulled out in  1989 so the war orphans took over.


----------



## surada (Aug 15, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Where is Biden?  Is he hiding in his basement again?
> Why has he not come out and tell the American people what is going on,  Biden is a full blown coward



He's at Camp David. Don't you know what's going on?


----------



## Desperado (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Every president since Reagan has been "incompetent" in Afghanistan.


Reagan was no prize either,  he gets way too much


----------



## Desperado (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> He's at Camp David. Don't you know what's going on?


I know what is going on but just for laughs I want to hear his side of the story.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Afghanistan will forever be the sole responsibility of GWB.

President Biden is correct to end Bush’s failed, illegal war.

The United States cannot endlessly and forever support a government and military unwilling to become self-sufficient after 20 years – enough is more than enough.

And that the dishonest partisan right would attempt to ‘blame’ President Biden for GWB’s failure comes as no surprise.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.



I just spent the morning watching CBS, ABC, NBC, and Fox show after show go on about how Biddum made his foreign policy experience the cornerstone of his campaign!  Yet it has unraveled as *an epic disaster instead*, the latest of which was his Administration's estimates of how long his US trained Afghan government could hold up *has utterly collapse instead *now to where the whole country is now imploding far faster than even their fastest estimates!  Which means that either they were totally incompetent in their understanding and intelligence or they simply LIED to us.

And the thousands and thousands of people who had given aid or worked with the USA all fleeing , their lives in grave danger.

ITMT, the US has umpteen zillion dollars invested in training the Afghan military and government and it has all been wasted, for naught---- all falling apart, imploding with a concussive bang, so fast so that now the US must flee its own embassy as the USA hands a 20 year old Christmas gift to the Taliban as our allies and enemies look on watching.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2021)

No matter who was president when Afghanistan was over it was gonna be a shit show because it was a war of industrial profit not a military goal.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Every president since Reagan has been "incompetent" in Afghanistan.


No, fuck Bush fucked those dudes up non stop during his administration.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Indeed, in a very real way..we were instrumental in the creation of the Taliban to begin with.


Nah, Islam gets the vast majority of the blame.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 15, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Afghanistan will forever be the sole responsibility of GWB.
> 
> ...


Nope, Bush fucked the Taliban up. He never claimed that he was going to exterminate every last person. When has any war killed every last man? What Bush did was good and im glad he did it. The world is much better off for it. Those wars killed SOOO many terrorists.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> No matter who was president when Afghanistan was over it was gonna be a shit show because it was a war of industrial profit not a military goal.


Yeah, whatever you say, weirdo.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Afghanistan will forever be the sole responsibility of GWB.
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Afghanistan will forever be the partial responsibility of Joe Biden.

The United States can and MUST endlessly and forever support a government and military unwilling to become self-sufficient after 20 years, as long as not doing that is a breach of prime US national security, which it most certainly is –
There may need be US troops in Afghanistan 75 years from now, just as there are still US troops in Germany and Japan, 76 years since the end of World War 2.

There may need to be US troops there 100 years from now, 200, 300, 400 years from now.  Muslim jihadists have been fighting their fight for world domination for 1400 years


----------



## task0778 (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> If they are not willing to fight for themselves..why should we do for them?
> 
> Enough of the Bullshit nation-building! It enriches the businesses involved while it kills our soldiers and drains our treasury.



IMHO, we shoulda gone in, cleaned out the terrorist camps, and left within a year.  We shoulda found out where the Taliban higher-ups leave and bomb the fuck out of 'em and gone home.  And we should do that now and in the future if those fuckers don't want to play nice.  Where do they train, where do they store their shit, where are their poppy fields.  I think it's about time we stopped screwing around and got serious.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> No matter who was president when Afghanistan was over it was gonna be a shit show because it was a war of industrial profit not a military goal.


Looks like your goal, is making an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Where is Biden?  Is he hiding in his basement again?
> Why has he not come out and tell the American people what is going on,  Biden is a full blown coward


He knows he blundered immensely, thousands of people being killed because of him, thousands of children being orphaned and taken into sex slavery, and thousands of women now facing a life of misery.  He may never hold a press conference again.
The SHAME is unbearable.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Indeed, in a very real way..we were instrumental in the creation of the Taliban to begin with.


However true this MIGHT be, this thread is about Biden, and the current foreign affairs, not a history class,


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> He knows he blundered immensely, thousands of people being killed because of him, thousands of children being orphaned and taken into sex slavery, and thousands of women now facing a life of misery.  He may never hold a press conference again.
> The SHAME is unbearable.


C'mon man, Biden don't give about the consequences of leaving...he knew, as did we all...exactly what would happen. Same thing that happened in 1989.
Shame? Too funny.
It sort of sounds like you're the last American Imperialist alive--Pax Americana is over...let China play with the Taliban for a while


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> If they are not willing to fight for themselves..why should we do for them?
> 
> Enough of the Bullshit nation-building! It enriches the businesses involved while it kills our soldiers and drains our treasury.


20 years gone by, and you still are unaware of the reason for the US military intervention.  That is shocking.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> However true this MIGHT be, this thread is about Biden, and the current foreign affairs, not a history class,


It should be a history class--just to counter some of the idiocy being bruited about.

Those who do not learn from history, are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)

*"Hey, why don't we let the most incompetent senator in US history steal the Presidential election, what could possibly go wrong?"*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 20 years gone by, and you still are unaware of the reason for the US military intervention.  That is shocking.


Everyone has their reasons--you seem to think that yours are paramount. Has it occured to you that the Generals and their staffs were simply wrong...and that viewing the world as a chessboard has its limitations.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> C'mon man, Biden don't give about the consequences of leaving...he knew, as did we all...exactly what would happen. Same thing that happened in 1989.
> Shame? Too funny.
> It sort of sounds like you're the last American Imperialist alive--Pax Americana is over...let China play with the Taliban for a while


EARTH TO EEF CLUELESS:  we have been there all this time as a SELF-DEFENSE policy to stop Al Qaeda from using Afghanistan as a place to create terrorism AGAINST US.  To stop the training camps, the bomb-making schools, their bomb factories.

It has also been to keep US troops close enough to Pakistan, to enter there and seize the 100+ nuclear warheads, to keep them secure from jihadists, in the event of a fall of the fragile Pakistani govt.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Flash said:


> *"Hey, why don't we let the most incompetent senator in US history steal the Presidential election, what could possibly go wrong?"*


EVERYTHING, ...and we're seeing just that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Everyone has their reasons--you seem to think that yours are paramount. Has it occured to you that the Generals and their staffs were simply wrong...and that viewing the world as a chessboard has its limitations.


1 - Generals deal with combat, not foreign POLICY.

2 - This has nothing to do with a chessboard.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Every president since Reagan has been "incompetent" in Afghanistan.


FALSE!  Trump's Doha Agreement of February 2020, would have saved the lives now being lost, if dum dum Biden would have followed through on it.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Looks like your goal, is making an idiot out of yourself.


I see, maybe you should try to stick to the OP's subject and stop focusing on me, wow, what a novel concept.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Trump's Doha Agreement of February 2020, would have saved the lives now being lost, if dum dum Biden would have followed through on it.


WASHINGTON – President Joe Biden is under mounting pressure as he weighs whether to fully withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan by May 1, a deadline negotiated by the Trump administration.








						Biden faces Trump's deadline on Afghanistan troop withdrawal: 'Any way you cut it, we are headed for a messy outcome'
					

U.S. troops have been in Afghanistan two decades. Will they be out by May 1?




					www.usatoday.com
				




In an interview with ABC News on Tuesday, Biden said it would be "tough" to meet the May 1 deadline. 

"It could happen, but it is tough," he said. "The fact is that, that was not a very solidly negotiated deal that (Trump) ... worked out." The president said that even if the U.S. did not meet the May 1 deadline, U.S. troops would not be in Afghanistan for much longer.  

"Any way you cut it, we are headed for a messy outcome," Andrew Bacevich, president of the Quincy Institute, which advocates for military restraint, said on a recent call with reporters.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Yep.. We abandoned Afghanistan to complete chaos and lawlessness after the Soviets pulled out in  1989 so the war orphans took over.


Afghanistan has been an example of complete lawlessness since the beginning of time.  It is not a new phenomenon.   Biden's cut and run policy is idiocy.  He is the biggest joke ever perpetrated on the US.


----------



## task0778 (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Everyone has their reasons--you seem to think that yours are paramount. Has it occured to you that the Generals and their staffs were simply wrong...and that viewing the world as a chessboard has its limitations.



Has it occurred to you that the Generals and their staffs were not wrong, and they told the Biden Admin the truth and were ignored for political reasons.  I very much doubt that any general wanted to leave any major weapon systems behind, such as aircraft or choppers or anything bigger than small arms.  And not even that TBH.  We shoulda quietly got our stuff outta there and then have the drawdown.  I think some dumbfuck civilian advised the president to get out now to divert attention away from our southern border and other issues, and now Biden has another black mark on his record.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> It should be a history class--just to counter some of the idiocy being bruited about.
> 
> Those who do not learn from history, are doomed to repeat it.


Well, it is a history class. I just gave you the history of America's NON-imperialist intervention in Afghanistan (Post 31), but you seem to be a slow learner.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> WASHINGTON – President Joe Biden is under mounting pressure as he weighs whether to fully withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan by May 1, a deadline negotiated by the Trump administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was not tough at all to have met the deadline.  There were only 2500 troops there. You pack up and go home.  Ho hum.  And it was a perfectly solidly negotiated deal.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


Exactly HOW did a Trump set it to be “peaceful”.  Betray tbe Afghan government?  Anyone with half a brain knows the Taliban take over wouldn’t peaceful.  If Trumps record in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria is anything to to go by, it would have been worse.  Trump’s travel ban and refugee cap would have meant almost none of tbe Afghans who helped us would have been able to get a visa.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> It was not tough at all to have met the deadline.  There were only 2500 troops there. You pack up and go home.  Ho hum.  And it was a perfectly solidly negotiated deal.


And the Taliban would have done the same thing.


----------



## Toro (Aug 15, 2021)

We were a laughing stock under Trump!

But the Orange Jesus worshippers had no idea what was happening beyond their trailer park!

LOL


----------



## candycorn (Aug 15, 2021)

Biden is succeeding where Trump failed.  It's becoming a trend.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Biden is succeeding where Trump failed.  It's becoming a trend.


How is this a success?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > We were a laughing stock under Trump


You haven't been keeping up with world opinion since January have you?


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Where is Biden?  Is he hiding in his basement again?
> Why has he not come out and tell the American people what is going on,  Biden is a full blown coward



Where is he?

The Taliban is giving him a medal for giving them a country.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Biden is succeeding where Trump failed.  It's becoming a trend.


Succeeding at failure is kind of an oxymoron don't you think?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 15, 2021)

Coyote said:


> How is this a success?



We're not going to be in Afghanistan any longer....


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)

When Ronald McDonald is the commander in chief this is what you get:

*The Kabul US embassy has been relocated to the airport McDonalds. Not a joke. **https://t.co/6BDji5WASF*


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2021)

Flash said:


> When Ronald McDonald is the commander in chief this is what you get:
> 
> *The Kabul US embassy has been relocated to the airport McDonalds. Not a joke. **https://t.co/6BDji5WASF*



omg!   unbelievable!


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)

skye said:


> Where is he?
> 
> The Taliban is giving him a medal for giving them a country.
> 
> ...




The Chinese are glad their investment in making the Biden family filthy rich is paying off way over their expectations.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)

What does this remind you Moon Bats of?


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2021)

skye said:


> omg!   unbelievable!


Well..given that our foreign policy was crafted by Ronald McDonald...makes a certain amount of sense~


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Exactly HOW did a Trump set it to be “peaceful”.  Betray tbe Afghan government?  Anyone with half a brain knows the Taliban take over wouldn’t peaceful.  If Trumps record in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria is anything to to go by, it would have been worse.  Trump’s travel ban and refugee cap would have meant almost none of tbe Afghans who helped us would have been able to get a visa.


The Doha Agreement specified that US troops would be out totally, the deadline being May 1, 2021.  In return, the Taliban would be be peaceful.  Who really knows what they would do, but it would be to their advantage to honor the agreement, and be peaceful. From their perspective, anything to get US troops out of the country.

The agreement did not say that the Taliban would/could takeover the country.  Just that they would be peaceful when the US troops leave.  Afghanistan was not one of the countries included in Trump's travel ban, so no one there would be stopped from coming here.  Even people in countries in the travel ban, could come here, if granted a waiver, at the discretion of the consular officers who review the applications.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

Toro said:


> We were a laughing stock under Trump!
> 
> But the Orange Jesus worshippers had no idea what was happening beyond their trailer park!
> 
> LOL


You have no idea right now, in your ivory tower.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Biden is succeeding where Trump failed.  It's becoming a trend.


When even the Washington Post and New York Times denounce Biden, and you still praise him, there's no hope.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> We're not going to be in Afghanistan any longer....


That was Trump's doing (the Doha Agreement - Feb. 2020)


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The Doha Agreement specified that US troops would be out totally, the deadline being May 1, 2021.  In return, the Taliban would be be peaceful.  Who really knows what they would do, but it would be to their advantage to honor the agreement, and be peaceful. From their perspective, anything to get US troops out of the country.
> 
> The agreement did not say that the Taliban would/could takeover the country.  Just that they would be peaceful when the US troops leave.  Afghanistan was not one of the countries included in Trump's travel ban, so no one there would be stopped from coming here.  Even people in countries in the travel ban, could come here, if granted a waiver, at the discretion of the consular officers who review the applications.


They don’t have to honor it, and they didn’t.  There was no real force behind it.  They knew eventually we WOULD leave, all they had to do was wait.  The agreement simply bought them time to rearrange their forces and strike agreements with some of the principle Afghan tribal leaders.  The ONLY part of the agreement they honored was not to attack US troops, but they  continued attacking the Afghan government and civilians.  It was an awful agreement.


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> You haven't been keeping up with world opinion since January have you?



Joe is fragile but he not like Trump.


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> The Taliban didn't exist until 1994. We've been in Afghanistan off and on since 1979.



Actually we've 'been there' a long time; we built their first paved road in 1934, during the FDR administration. It doesn't matter what  their latest media names are, they are just Islamo-Vermin terrorist gangsters, pretty much indistinguishable from all the other Islamo-Vermin gangsters running around. As we all know the vermin busy themselves raping, looting, and murdering each other when they can't kill any infidels at the moment.


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Actually we've 'been there' a long time; we built their first paved road in 1934, during the FDR administration.



Yep.









						Who Is Responsible for the Taliban?
					

The roots of the Afghan civil war and the country's subsequent transformation into a safe-haven for the world's most destructive terror network began in the decades prior to the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.




					www.washingtoninstitute.org


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That was Trump's doing (the Doha Agreement - Feb. 2020)


He had 4 years; he failed.  Miserably.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> He had 4 years; he failed.  Miserably.


 

*TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, 
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. highest median wage in US history . 
13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. greast number of heavily attended rallies in US history
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we are BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain aggreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
55.  Got $ 250 Million/year to black colleges.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...



Joe Biden doesn't even know what fucking year it is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden doesn't even know what fucking year it is.


J'Biden knows who won the 2020 election.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> *TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> ...



Your cut and pastes are hilarious...  "We're building the wall"... wow; 45 miles of it!  

#51 is especially hilarious.  

Your blob was a failure on a scale here to fore unseen.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


When will you be going to Afghanistan to help that Afghan Army stiffen up?


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> *TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> ...



Where's the link for your cut and paste?


----------



## surada (Aug 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> When will you be going to Afghanistan to help that Afghan Army stiffen up?



The Afghan warlords are not bucking the Taliban.


----------



## TheParser (Aug 16, 2021)

To be fair, the gentleman is *in*competent at everything.

He is the classic example of so-called White privilege.

He was a Senator for nearly a half century,

He is now telling us how much he adores a certain ethnicity. So why didn't he groom one of them to take his place after, say, four terms in the Senate?

He always wanted to be President and everyone laughed at such an absurd idea.

Then FATE stepped it, and look: He is!

Is this a great country or what!


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Your cut and pastes are hilarious...  "We're building the wall"... wow; 45 miles of it!
> 
> #51 is especially hilarious.
> 
> Your blob was a failure on a scale here to fore unseen.


#54 pretty funny too given the prior quarter had the worst quarter ever with -31.2%


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

TheParser said:


> To be fair, the gentleman is *in*competent at everything.
> 
> He is the classic example of so-called White privilege.
> 
> ...


By, "fate," you mean Trump. There was no other candidate on the planet Biden could have beaten.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> #54 pretty funny too given the prior quarter had the worst quarter ever with -31.2%


#35 was funny too... negotiating a peace deal between nations not fighting!


----------



## Coyote (Aug 16, 2021)

Why make an agreenent with a terrorist group (responsiblre in part for 911) which excluded the legitimate government of the state involved?  It makes no sense


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> He had 4 years; he failed.  Miserably.


  Do you really think you're going somewhere with this >


Coyote said:


> They don’t have to honor it, and they didn’t.  There was no real force behind it.  They knew eventually we WOULD leave, all they had to do was wait.  The agreement simply bought them time to rearrange their forces and strike agreements with some of the principle Afghan tribal leaders.  The ONLY part of the agreement they honored was not to attack US troops, but they  continued attacking the Afghan government and civilians.  It was an awful agreement.


Show us the agreement.  Post it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> #54 pretty funny too given the prior quarter had the worst quarter ever with -31.2%


I've answered this dumb post 100 times.  The _"prior quarter"_ was the pandemic.  Democrats' fault.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> By, "fate," you mean Trump. There was no other candidate on the planet Biden could have beaten.


CORRECTION - there is no candidate Biden could have beaten, Not ever.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I've answered this dumb post 100 times.  The _"prior quarter"_ was the pandemic.  Democrats' fault.  Ho hum.


You could answer it 100,000 times more and that braindead POS wouldn't get it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Where's the link for your cut and paste?


It's not a cut and paste.  Conservatives don't need that.  We KNOW all these accomplishments.  You don't becasue you're an information-deprived, liberal, victim of left, OMISSION media. Stop watching CNN & MSNBC, PBS.  You'll always be ignorant that way.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> You could answer it 100,000 times more and that braindead POS wouldn't get it.


They get it. They know it. They pretend they don't, & think they're fooling somebody. Makes them feel good somehow.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2021)

His domestic record is just as bad as his foreign policy record.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Your cut and pastes are hilarious...  "We're building the wall"... wow; 45 miles of it!
> 
> #51 is especially hilarious.
> 
> Your blob was a failure on a scale here to fore unseen.


Much more would have been built if not for the obstruction from Democrats, who want illegal aliens here. Shows how much they don't care about American workers or America, period. Of course not, they're globalists, not Americans.

Hydroxychloriquin is beneficial for Covid as well as malaria.  Only DUPED liberals think otherwise.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 16, 2021)

The world is laughing and mocking the Biden Administration.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Flash said:


> His domestic record is just as bad as his foreign policy record.


Record breaking FAILURES on both.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The world is laughing and mocking the Biden Administration.


They are, and I think they feel sorry for the American people.  Being plagued with these nitwits for the next few years.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Why make an agreenent with a terrorist group (responsiblre in part for 911) which excluded the legitimate government of the state involved?  It makes no sense


To minimize the violence and save lives, BUT Bonehead Biden fcked it up by not honoring the agreement.  Now scores of people are dead as a result.





__





						video shows 22 afghan commandos executed by the talibann - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> When will you be going to Afghanistan to help that Afghan Army stiffen up?


6 years ago.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> J'Biden knows who won the 2020 election.


Yeah - Donald Trump.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Do you really think you're going somewhere with this >
> 
> Show us the agreement.  Post it.





			https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Much more would have been built if not for the obstruction from Democrats, who want illegal aliens here. Shows how much they don't care about American workers or America, period. Of course not, they're globalists, not Americans.
> 
> Hydroxychloriquin is beneficial for Covid as well as malaria.  Only DUPED liberals think otherwise.



And when the blob got covid...they gave him actual medicine.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 6 years ago.


You were deployed to combat at the age of 69?  LOL.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> And when the blob got covid...they gave him actual medicine.


Yeah, it was hydroxychloroquine.  Even your MSM says so.  Please keep up.  Trump says he’s no longer taking hydroxychloroquine


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Much more would have been built if not for the obstruction from Democrats, who want illegal aliens here. Shows how much they don't care about American workers or America, period. Of course not, they're globalists, not Americans.
> 
> Hydroxychloriquin is beneficial for Covid as well as malaria.  Only DUPED liberals think otherwise.


Do you always talk in sound bites..parroting the line, a it were. I only ask because some of your sentences are more like bumper stickers...stuck to the post as it trolls on by~

Total disconnect between the last sentence and the rest of the post.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The world is laughing and mocking the Biden Administration.


The world could give not a shit...and are giving thanks that he's not Trump~


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I've answered this dumb post 100 times.  The _"prior quarter"_ was the pandemic.  Democrats' fault.  Ho hum.


LOL

You say that as though Trump gets credit for Americans going back to work after they lost their jobs because of lockdowns. If Trump gets credit for one quarter, then he gets blame for the other. Yes, you really are senile to think otherwise.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> CORRECTION - there is no candidate Biden could have beaten, Not ever.


You're senile, gramps...


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Much more would have been built if not for the obstruction from Democrats, who want illegal aliens here. Shows how much they don't care about American workers or America, period. Of course not, they're globalists, not Americans.
> 
> Hydroxychloriquin is beneficial for Covid as well as malaria.  Only DUPED liberals think otherwise.


LOL

Then why didn't Trump take HCQ when he had COVID-19?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yeah - Donald Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You were deployed to combat at the age of 69?  LOL.


Depends on what you mean by "deployed".

There aren't too many people who even know how to inspect aeronautic specification machine parts, sheet metal, and castings, including geometric tolerancing, let alone that + willing to go to Afghanistan and Iraq.  This is a laboratory job primarily. Age doesn't matter much.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, it was hydroxychloroquine.  Even your MSM says so.  Please keep up.  Trump says he’s no longer taking hydroxychloroquine


LOLOLOL

That was almost 5 months before he contracted COVID-19 and had nothing to do with his treatment for fighting the disease. If HCQ was effective against COVID-19, why didn't he take it when he had COVID-19?

You rightards crack me up.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Then why didn't Trump take HCQ when he had COVID-19?


Who says he didn't ?  You ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're senile, gramps...
> 
> View attachment 526758


That was the result of FRAUD, not an election.  Biden could never have beaten anyone in a fair election. Democrats knew it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## BlueGin (Aug 16, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> The world could give not a shit...and are giving thanks that he's not Trump~


Wrong. China and Russia have already used US weakness as a talking point and US allies have blasted Biden for his incompetence.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You say that as though Trump gets credit for Americans going back to work after they lost their jobs because of lockdowns. If Trump gets credit for one quarter, then he gets blame for the other. Yes, you really are senile to think otherwise.


FALSE!  The 2 quarters were entirely different from one another. The prior quarter was bad because of the pandemic (brought about about by Fauci on Obama's watch), worsened by Democrat lockdowns, and Pelosi's refusal to allow Stimulus checks to be sent out.

The good quarter came after the businesses reopened.  Sure, Trump gets credit. And Pelosi and Democrat lockdown governor get blame.  Ho hum.  We've been all through this months ago.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> To minimize the violence and save lives, BUT Bonehead Biden fcked it up by not honoring the agreement.  Now scores of people are dead as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Taliban are currently going door to door hunting down US allies.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Wrong. China and Russia have already used US weakness as a talking point and US allies have blasted Biden for his incompetence.


Even the Washington Post, USA Today, CNN, and the New York Times have blasted him over it.  Apparently they care more about millions of Afghans (including women & children) than they do about lying for Biden.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The Taliban are currently going door to door hunting down US allies.


The blood is on Biden's hands. This didn't have to happen.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Who says he didn't ?  You ?


His physician, ya senile idiot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That was the result of FRAUD, not an election.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Even the Washington Post, USA Today, CNN, and the New York Times have blasted him over it.  Apparently they care more about millions of Afghans (including women & children) than they do about lying for Biden.


We will see how long that lasts. Their track record is weak.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  The 2 quarters were entirely different from one another. The prior quarter was bad because of the pandemic (brought about about by Fauci on Obama's watch), worsened by Democrat lockdowns, and Pelosi's refusal to allow Stimulus checks to be sent out.
> 
> The good quarter came after the businesses reopened.  Sure, Trump gets credit. And Pelosi and Democrat lockdown governor get blame.  Ho hum.  We've been all through this months ago.


No, they're not, ya moron. Both were due to the pandemic, the shutdowns and the re-openings. You're brain-damaged, gramps.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The blood is on Biden's hands. This didn't have to happen.


True, Trump didn't have to make a deal with the Taliban to pull all of our troops out this year.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> To minimize the violence and save lives, BUT Bonehead Biden fcked it up by not honoring the agreement.  Now scores of people are dead as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where despite the “agreement” the Taliban continued attacking Afghan targets, civilians, government officials, girls schools?  How exactly is that honoring an agreement?


----------



## Batcat (Aug 16, 2021)

Perhaps the Chinese who own Joe wanted us out of Afghanistan so they could exploit the minerals in that nation. Joe of course will do ant thing the Chinese want. Joe is  Xi Jinping‘s ventriloquist dummy. 













						$1 Trillion Trove of Rare Minerals Revealed Under Afghanistan
					

The war-torn country of Afghanistan may be sitting on one of the richest treasure troves of minerals in the world, valued at nearly $1 trillion and maybe much more.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Coyote (Aug 16, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> We will see how long that lasts. Their track record is weak.


At least they have a track record, unlike the rightwing media which would spin it into a win, blame it on Soros, Obama, BLM and Antifa, and call it all left wing propaganda.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


It's what I've been saying here all along.

In Part 1, is the US obligation to have all US military withdrawn by May 1, 2021.
BIDEN DIDN'T DO IT.

In Part 2 is the Taliban obligation > _"will not use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States or its allies"_

Obviously, they are not honoring it, but the treaty was broken by Biden.  Biden speak with forked tongue.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Did you miss the part where despite the “agreement” the Taliban continued attacking Afghan targets, civilians, government officials, girls schools?  How exactly is that honoring an agreement?


What a silly question. WHY WOULD THEY honor it, when Biden already broke it by allowing US troops to remain in A, after May 1, 2021 ?  Of course, they're not honoring it.
See Post # 120.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> It's what I've been saying here all along.
> 
> In Part 1, is the US obligation to have all US military withdrawn by May 1, 2020.
> BIDEN DIDN'T DO IT.
> ...


How specifically did Biden break it?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> At least they have a track record, unlike the rightwing media which would spin it into a win, blame it on Soros, Obama, BLM and Antifa, and call it all left wing propaganda.


Funny how you don't mention the one guy who actually IS TO BLAME > Joe Biden.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> How specifically did Biden break it?


I just told you in Post # 120 and 121.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, they're not, ya moron. Both were due to the pandemic, the shutdowns and the re-openings. You're brain-damaged, gramps.


You're the moron.  Obviously they were different.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> It's what I've been saying here all along.
> 
> In Part 1, is the US obligation to have all US military withdrawn by May 1, 2021.
> BIDEN DIDN'T DO IT.
> ...


And you believe the Taliban.  Boy, are you stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Depends on what you mean by "deployed".
> 
> There aren't too many people who even know how to inspect aeronautic specification machine parts, sheet metal, and castings, including geometric tolerancing, let alone that + willing to go to Afghanistan and Iraq.  This is a laboratory job primarily. Age doesn't matter much.


You were in combat right at the age of 69....LOL.  Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You're the moron.  Obviously they were different.


Dumbfuck, they were related. Much of the country shutdown, GDP plummeted in 2020-Q2. Much of the country reopened, GDP returned in 2020-Q3 to within 2% of where it was in 2020-Q1. How'd you get to be this stupid? Lead paint chips or mercury?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> True, Trump didn't have to make a deal with the Taliban to pull all of our troops out this year.


HA HA> So you're going to try to blame Trump, for what Biden FAILED to do.

Once the agreement was made, Biden was compelled to follow through on it. Like it or not, that is the fate of presidents who inherit agreements from past presidents.

Actually, I agree with you.  I opposed the Doha Agreement, and I still oppose it, and I think it is one of Trump's few bad moves as president.  I would fight the Taliban until every last one of them was exterminated from the face of the earth.  As an Israeli leader once said "You don't negotiate with terrorists, you fight them."

BUT, once an agreement is made, you HAVE TO honor it, or the other side will not honor their part (Part 2 - 1).  In this case, that opens the door to a BLOODBATH of horrific proportions, and nitwit Biden did just that.  What a dunce. Pheeeew!


Faun said:


> His physician, ya senile idiot.


.... ...you think I take your word for it?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You were in combat right at the age of 69....LOL.  Pretty hilarious.


I wasn't in "combat", and I told you that just a few minutes ago. Can you read ?  And I told it to you before, more than once. Now


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, they were related. Much of the country shutdown, GDP plummeted in 2020-Q2. Much of the country reopened, GDP returned in 2020-Q3 to within 2% of where it was in 2020-Q1. How'd you get to be this stupid? Lead paint chips or mercury?


FOOL/CLOWN leftist idiot- you think I don't know what happened ? You think I need your leftist loon version ? Now I'm going to tell you WHY what you just wrote, happened.

The Democrat lockdowns fucked up the economy for the purpose of nullifying Trump's # 1 campaign issue (the economy) away, in the months leading up to the 2020 election. Pelosi's refusal to allow stimulus checks to go out, solidified that. Hence, the earlier quarters of 2020 were awful.

Then, after Republicans quit going along with the Democrat ploy, later in the year, and reopened, GDP went way up.  No charge for the tutoring.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> And you believe the Taliban.  Boy, are you stupid.


It would have been to the Taliban's advantage to honor the agreement (as long as Biden would have honored it) - it would get *US troops out of Afghanistan*, and coalition troops as well. Their main obstacle. Well worth it for them.

Lots to gain for them. Very little for them to give up.

You're the stupid one.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Biden speak with forked


Like every democrat


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 16, 2021)

I hope all you lefty idiots are happy.  I can't wait until one of you start talking about women's rights.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2021)

The dipshit wasn't even duly elected. Why anyone believes this senile old fuck actually has a clue simply proves that the ignorant are "alive and well".


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I wasn't in "combat", and I told you that just a few minutes ago. Can you read ?  And I told it to you before, more than once. Now





protectionist said:


> I wasn't in "combat", and I told you that just a few minutes ago. Can you read ?  And I told it to you before, more than once. Now


Strange...





In October 2015, you said you were....  

Lotsa fun!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> It would have been to the Taliban's advantage to honor the agreement (as long as Biden would have honored it) - it would get *US troops out of Afghanistan*, and coalition troops as well. Their main obstacle. Well worth it for them.
> 
> Lots to gain for them. Very little for them to give up.
> 
> You're the stupid one.



You're thinking terrorists are going to play by the rules....PTSD?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> HA HA> So you're going to try to blame Trump, for what Biden FAILED to do.
> 
> Once the agreement was made, Biden was compelled to follow through on it. Like it or not, that is the fate of presidents who inherit agreements from past presidents.
> 
> ...


You dumbfuck, the Taliban had already broken the deal before May 1st....









						As U.S. warns on withdrawal, data shows Taliban attacks climb in past year
					

The number of attacks in Afghanistan by the Taliban in the last quarter of 2020 were higher than the same period the year before, a U.S. watchdog agency said on Monday, after recent accusations by President Joe Biden's administration that the Taliban has failed to live up...




					www.reuters.com
				




Leave it to an America-hating dupe to blame America for terrorists violating a treaty with us. Just sad.



protectionist said:


> .... ...you think I take your word for it?


Moron...









						Dexamethasone, remdesivir, Regeneron: Trump's Covid treatment explained
					

The US president has been given a number of different medicines to attack coronavirus and calm the immune system. What are they, and why is he taking them?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 16, 2021)

President Biden today accepted responsibility for his decision regarding Afghanistan.

"I stand squarely behind my decision," a defiant Biden said.

While admitting to the chaos, which was expected, his plan seems to be working. No American has been killed, and the Taliban seem reluctant to engage U.S. troops, a wise decision on their part.

As the media and others heap criticism on President Biden for the chaos in Afghanistan, two essential factors are being overlooked.

If the Taliban had gradually taken over Afghanistan and had retaken Kandahar and Kabul in two months as expected, the results would have been the same as they are today. In the long run, the rapidity of the Taliban successes will be inconsequential.

The second factor is a military axiom. _The enemy does not always do what you want him to do._

That seems rather obvious to the average observer, yet the media is beating up on Biden because they expected the Taliban to have those successes two or three months later, assuming we are leaving._ 

 "Assuming we are leaving?" _Is that an issue to some? Which brings me around to the fact that many are critical of Biden, but they fail to explain the alternatives.

So, now I ask Biden's critics, what did Biden do wrong? What would you have had Biden do differently?

Now before one answers, consider this. So far the Afghan War has lasted 20 years. Little, if anything, has been accomplished. Over 6,000 Americans have been killed, troops and contractors. Over three times that were seriously wounded. So far the war has cost the American government two trillion dollars.

Is there anyone who wants to prolong this war? I ask Biden's critics again to answer the two questions above.

Two weeks from now, if the media allows it, Americans will have forgotten all about Afghanistan. We have our own very serious problems at home, not the least of which is the viral delta variant which is causing havoc, hospitalizations, and deaths.

Two weeks from now Americans will simply be happy the Afghan war is over.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FOOL/CLOWN leftist idiot- you think I don't know what happened ? You think I need your leftist loon version ? Now I'm going to tell you WHY what you just wrote, happened.
> 
> The Democrat lockdowns fucked up the economy for the purpose of nullifying Trump's # 1 campaign issue (the economy) away, in the months leading up to the 2020 election. Pelosi's refusal to allow stimulus checks to go out, solidified that. Hence, the earlier quarters of 2020 were awful.
> 
> Then, after Republicans quit going along with the Democrat ploy, later in the year, and reopened, GDP went way up.  No charge for the tutoring.


*"The Democrat lockdowns fucked up the economy for the purpose of nullifying Trump's # 1 campaign issue (the economy) away"*

LOLOL

You're such a retarded, senile curmudgeon. So Trump is a Democrat, huh, gramps??

_"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts."~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Strange...
> 
> View attachment 526821
> 
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


>


We're sending 70 y/o perverts into combat...our loss was probably a  foregone conclusion.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> We're sending 70 y/o perverts into combat...our loss was probably a  foregone conclusion.


That one's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> *"The Democrat lockdowns fucked up the economy for the purpose of nullifying Trump's # 1 campaign issue (the economy) away"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ...


Faun, the little pervert, you seem really angry tonight......

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> And you believe the Taliban.  Boy, are you stupid.


Oh NO! Candydork! I have LOTS of faith in Slow Pedo Joe Biden!!!!!! You betcha!!!!!

(snick)


----------



## candycorn (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> That one's gonna leave a mark.


Nah,

He'll deny he ever wrote it or threaten to sue me or something like always does.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun, the little pervert, you seem really angry tonight......
> 
> (snicker)


LOL

That's your read as you watch me laugh at you imbeciles?

You're crazier than ever, dickless delusional dale.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's your read as you watch me laugh at you imbeciles?
> 
> You're crazier than ever, dickless delusional dale.


You are definitely angry....but then again? When are you not seething with rage? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> You are definitely angry....but then again? When are you not seething with rage? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


Sure, dickless delusional dale.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Biden has been on the wrong side of foreign policy for 4 decades.

Biden's blunder in Afghanistan marks the 5th decade.


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 16, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Reagan was no prize either,  he gets way too much



I still don't get the Reagan Worship. I guess people get nostalgic for the real estate and stock market bubble or something, and all the scams.


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 17, 2021)

The Iranians sense the weakness, and havebeen stepping up thier attacks and murders as well. The ripple effects go far beyond Afghanistan. Mostly the left gets off on filthy old men running around picking out 12 year old 'brides' for themselves, as they never complain about anybody else's atrocities except imaginary American ones.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 17, 2021)

Global Times (China): "The American failures in Afghanistan bring our unification with Taiwan closer. Taiwan should think, looking at Kabul, whether the Americans will fight for it"


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The Taliban are currently going door to door hunting down US allies.


Yes, some members of Congress have been reporting that.  I saw one today on Neil Cavuto on Fox News.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, they're not, ya moron. Both were due to the pandemic, the shutdowns and the re-openings. You're brain-damaged, gramps.


Wow.  Talk about brain damaged.  I post a perfectly SENSIBLE post, about a bad GDP being caused by the pandemic, and a very good GDP caused by reopening and business expansion.

And then you, LOL, post a perfectly NONSENSIBLE post, attributing both GDPs (good & bad) to the pandemic.  

Pheeeew!  Is there a pediatrician in the house ?  This little boy needs help, in a hurry.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> True, Trump didn't have to make a deal with the Taliban to pull all of our troops out this year.


I'm glad that you agreed that the blood is on Biden's hands.  And although I agree that _"Trump didn't have to make a deal with the Taliban to pull all of our troops out this year.",_ (and I really think he should not have)_, _at least his deal contained the good proviso that the Taliban >>_* "will not use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States, and its allies"*_

This could have protected Americans & Afghans both, if Biden had not fcked it up, by allowing US troops to remain in Afghanistan, after May 1, 2021.

Biden then further botched the whole thing by allowing Americans and certain Afghans (ex. interpreters) to remain in Afghanistan all the way to mid-August.   Getting those people out should have been his absolute # 1 priority in January, when the Taliban were in Pakistan, instead of during the combat season (summer).

BUT NO!  Biden was preoccupied in January with reversing Trump's rule, with as many executive orders as he could do, bolstering Democrat Party power, many pertaining to immigration, and the Mexican border.  These blunders are why foreign countries are seeing Biden as inept, and unqualified to be POTUS and leader of the free world.





			CNN Launches Scathing Attack of Joe Biden Over Afghanistan Speech: 'Hollow Words'


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Here's another >>>


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> I hope all you lefty idiots are happy.  I can't wait until one of you start talking about women's rights.


They have always been AWOL on that subject. Look at the laughingstock leftist National Organization of Women (NOW).  lLok at their website.  When have they ever spoken out against Muslim misogyny in America ?..... which is probably the worst of that genre.

Ask them about that.  You get crickets ******


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Strange...
> 
> View attachment 526821
> 
> ...


Semantics games.  I was not in combat per se, but I flew over the combat repeatedly, which some people would say was being in combat, since there was some risk factor. Others would say no, not combat. Whatever.  Ho hum.

Actually, some people have said just going through the infiltration course in Army boot camp, is "combat", since there is live machine gun fire, and you could easily get killed.

Don't you just love how these never-served know-it-alls like to mouth off about military things ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You're thinking terrorists are going to play by the rules....PTSD?


Possibly, especially when they much to gain, and little to sacrifice.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> You dumbfuck, the Taliban had already broken the deal before May 1st....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You numbskull.  The deal did not begin until May 1.  Try reading it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> So, now I ask Biden's critics, what did Biden do wrong? What would you have had Biden do differently?
> 
> Now before one answers, consider this. So far the Afghan War has lasted 20 years. Little, if anything, has been accomplished. Over 6,000 Americans have been killed, troops and contractors. Over three times that were seriously wounded. So far the war has cost the American government two trillion dollars.
> 
> ...


1.  I have already answered the questions of Biden's wrongdoings, and in detail.  Read the thread before posting.

2.  As of July 27, 2018, there have been 2,372 U.S. military deaths, and 4 Department of Defense civilian deaths in the War in Afghanistan, not _"Over 6,000 Americans"_

3.  Yes, the war should continue, for the same reasons that it began >>

A.  All it would take for Al Qaeda to return to Afghanistan, and resume having it as a breeding ground for terrorism, is what we're seeing right now. The removal of US and NATO troops.
B.  if/whenever the rather fragile Pakistani government were TO FALL to jihadist elements, those jihadists would then have possession of Pakistan's 100+ nuclear warheads.  To prevent that from happening, the plan has been to keep US troops close by in Afghanistan, where they could quickly enter Pakistan, and seize the nukes, and secure them away from the jihadists.

4.  Americans will have forgotten all about Afghanistan, IF there are no new Islamic terrorist attacks here, which trace directly back to Taliban and/or Al Qaeda, or ISIS, using Afghanistan as a bas of operations, which as things now stand, there very well may be.  Possibly, (if not likely).


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> *"The Democrat lockdowns fucked up the economy for the purpose of nullifying Trump's # 1 campaign issue (the economy) away"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ...


The lockdowns are DEMOCRAT,...and YOU KNOW IT _ as I said the purpose was to take the economy away from Trump as a campaign issue. Trump was a bit slow to catch on, but like all other Republicans, he did. Ho hum.


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2021)

I wholeheartedly agree with the OP that the Cretin in Thief aka Biden   is totally incompetent in foreign affairs!

With the  million of  hordes from south of the border coming in, that in itself is a reason for the idiot to resign.

And now this moron is bringing  30.000  Afghans to the US,  to Wisconsin, to Texas and now Kemp said to Georgia too.

Can you guess who are they going to vote for?

Yes, you guessed it.

America is fucked.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 17, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


Incompetence?.....I don't think so.

He (actually his fascist handlers) are flooding the nation with more "refugees".

Plan is working perfectly.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 17, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Taliban seem reluctant to engage U.S. troops


They are abiding by the Trump agreement in spite of the fact that Biden violated it by not pulling out in May.  The moron Biden couldn't find his ass with both hands in the daylight with a flashlight.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Wow.  Talk about brain damaged.  I post a perfectly SENSIBLE post, about a bad GDP being caused by the pandemic, and a very good GDP caused by reopening and business expansion.
> 
> And then you, LOL, post a perfectly NONSENSIBLE post, attributing both GDPs (good & bad) to the pandemic.
> 
> Pheeeew!  Is there a pediatrician in the house ?  This little boy needs help, in a hurry.


Nah, you lied. You blamed Pelosi & Democrats for the shutdowns; when in fact, it was Trump who first recommended states shutdown.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I'm glad that you agreed that the blood is on Biden's hands.  And although I agree that _"Trump didn't have to make a deal with the Taliban to pull all of our troops out this year.",_ (and I really think he should not have)_, _at least his deal contained the good proviso that the Taliban >>_* "will not use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States, and its allies"*_
> 
> This could have protected Americans & Afghans both, if Biden had not fcked it up, by allowing US troops to remain in Afghanistan, after May 1, 2021.
> 
> ...


Despite your hysterics and poor choice of a source, not a single American life has been lost during this end to that war.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Semantics games.  I was not in combat per se, but I flew over the combat repeatedly, which some people would say was being in combat, since there was some risk factor. Others would say no, not combat. Whatever.  Ho hum.
> 
> Actually, some people have said just going through the infiltration course in Army boot camp, is "combat", since there is live machine gun fire, and you could easily get killed.
> 
> Don't you just love how these never-served know-it-alls like to mouth off about military things ?


LOLOLOL 

Yeah, the semantics of you being in combat before you weren't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You numbskull.  The deal did not begin until May 1.  Try reading it.


Moron, the deal began in March, 2020, with the U.S. committed to brokering a prisoner exchange between the Afghan governmentand the Taliban.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The lockdowns are DEMOCRAT,...and YOU KNOW IT _ as I said the purpose was to take the economy away from Trump as a campaign issue. Trump was a bit slow to catch on, but like all other Republicans, he did. Ho hum.


Dumbfuck, I quoted Trump recommending America shutdown. Your senility is not my problem.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun, the little pervert, you seem really angry tonight......
> 
> (snicker)


According to psychologists, the anger/hostility is preceded by FEAR.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nah,
> 
> He'll deny he ever wrote it or threaten to sue me or something like always does.


Wrong. Already refuted that.   Ho hum.  Yawn***


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's your read as you watch me laugh at you imbeciles?
> 
> You're crazier than ever, dickless delusional dale.


Your   laughs mean nothing.  They are in every post you post, as well as calling everyone who disagrees with you _"crazy" & "delusional"._  No one in USMB does that except you.  More evidence of your deranged, fear/hostility/imbalance.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Moron, the deal began in March, 2020, with the U.S. committed to brokering a prisoner exchange between the Afghan governmentand the Taliban.


HA HA. Pheeew. I was talking the Taliban's obligation to cease _"to threaten the security of the US & its allies" _How could that begin until the US has met it's obligation to withdraw all troops, by May 1, 2020 ?  Get it ?


----------



## DudleySmith (Aug 18, 2021)

Ringo said:


> Global Times (China): "The American failures in Afghanistan bring our unification with Taiwan closer. Taiwan should think, looking at Kabul, whether the Americans will fight for it"



Exactly. This started with Obama's sucking up to his fellow Muslim buddies in Iran.

Shahada, dudes.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, I quoted Trump recommending America shutdown. Your senility is not my problem.


OH, you quoted Trump, did you ? OH, OH, OH!!!  So now we're all supposed to shut up because little boy Faun quoted Trump about lockdowns. Hear that USMB posters ? You can't say another word now about the lockdowns. Nope. None. Zero, Nada.

Well, since we are all now not allowed to speak about lockdowns, we'll just let President Trump speak about them, Covid, and the economy >>

_"If I listened totally to the scientists, we would right now have a country that would be in a massive depression instead — we’re like a rocket ship. Take a look at the numbers."_
(President Trump, Oct. 18, 2020)

_“Biden wants to LOCKDOWN our Country, maybe for years. Crazy! There will be NO LOCKDOWNS. The great American Comeback is underway!!!”_
(President Trump, Nov. 1, 20202)

_“Joe Biden is promising to delay the vaccine and turn America into a prison state—locking you in your home while letting far-left rioters roam free. The Biden Lockdown will mean no school, no graduations, no weddings, no Thanksgiving, no Christmas, no_ Fourth of July”
(President Trump, Nov, 2, 2020)

These anti-lockdown quotes reflect the reopening of the economy IN RED STATES, which brought about the greatest quarter increase in GDP growth 33.1% in US history, (exactly as I said).  

No charge for the tutoring. I sympathize with information-deprived victims of leftist OMISSION media.  Poor souls.

Better start watching Newsmax, Faun.  This is for trying to bullshit us. 30 lashes.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Incompetence?.....I don't think so.
> 
> He (actually his fascist handlers) are flooding the nation with more "refugees".
> 
> Plan is working perfectly.


They will do ANYTHING (no matter how harmful to America), if it means more votes for Democrats (they think).  And why do they care so little about what happens to America ?  It's because they're not actually AMERICANS. They're GLOBALISTS.

Obama illustrated it in his infamous speech in Germany, when he said >> "_I am a citizen of the *world*."_

In a retort to that, Virgil Goode (whom I voted for president in 2012) said >>  _"_*You're not supposed to be a citizen of the world.  You are a citizen of, and president of the United States.  You're supposed to be representing the AMERICAN PEOPLE, not the world."*

Well said.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> They are abiding by the Trump agreement in spite of the fact that Biden violated it by not pulling out in May.  The moron Biden couldn't find his ass with both hands in the daylight with a flashlight.


They're sometimes abiding by it, sometimes not. There have been instances of Taliban killing Afghan soldiers, and now there are reports of Taliban going house to house looking for pro-US Afghans and anti-Sharia law women. Burning girls' schools, following up on revenge lists, What you see in Kabul, with journalist cameras all around, is different than what is happening in rural areas,

The people trying to get on US planes aren't doing that for no reason.  I suspect as time goes by, these creeps are going to get worse and worse, with Al Qaeda coming back in as well as a resurgence of ISIS.

These 2 videos are short in length, but important, to know what's going on >>


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nah, you lied. You blamed Pelosi & Democrats for the shutdowns; when in fact, it was Trump who first recommended states shutdown.


Yeah I BLAME (present tense) Obama & Fauci for staring the China virus in the first place by funding the Wuhan lab (Strike 1)

Yeah, I blame Pelosi - the entire year, she refused to allow Stimulus checks to go out, the idea being to shutdown the economy, make the numbers look bad, and take away Trump's best campaign issue (the economy). (Strike 2)

Yeah, I blame Democrats for shutting down the economy continually in blue states, even after Trump and Republicans advocated opening it up (as my quotes on Post # 177 showed) (Strike 3)

And you think you can use one little quote from Trump, very early on (March 2020), before the whole thing got focused, and that can wash away everything that ensued, as I just described.  I would say "nice try", except it wasn't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Your   laughs mean nothing.  They are in every post you post, as well as calling everyone who disagrees with you _"crazy" & "delusional"._  No one in USMB does that except you.  More evidence of your deranged, fear/hostility/imbalance.


Slobbers the USMB's senile curmudgeon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You are what you are, gramps.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> HA HA. Pheeew. I was talking the Taliban's obligation to cease _"to threaten the security of the US & its allies" _How could that begin until the US has met it's obligation to withdraw all troops, by May 1, 2020 ?  Get it ?


LOLOL 

Moron, that was their obligation from the start of the deal. Now everyone here sees you don't know the meaning of, _"in conjunction with the announcement of this agreement..."_


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> OH, you quoted Trump, did you ? OH, OH, OH!!!  So now we're all supposed to shut up because little boy Faun quoted Trump about lockdowns. Hear that USMB posters ? You can't say another word now about the lockdowns. Nope. None. Zero, Nada.
> 
> Well, since we are all now not allowed to speak about lockdowns, we'll just let President Trump speak about them, Covid, and the economy >>
> 
> ...


LOLOL 

You're such a retard, gramps. None of those quotes have anything to do with who was responsible for locking this country down. It wasn't "Pelosi & Democrats," as you absurdly claimed. It was Trump, as I showed. Not to mention, but I will anyway, 2 of your 3 quotes were of Trump predicting what Biden would do when Biden actually did the opposite.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yeah I BLAME (present tense) Obama & Fauci for staring the China virus in the first place by funding the Wuhan lab (Strike 1)
> 
> Yeah, I blame Pelosi - the entire year, she refused to allow Stimulus checks to go out, the idea being to shutdown the economy, make the numbers look bad, and take away Trump's best campaign issue (the economy). (Strike 2)
> 
> ...


None who you blamed locked the country down. That person would be the one who actually called for the country to be locked down...

_"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Semantics games.  I was not in combat per se, but I flew over the combat repeatedly, which some people would say was being in combat, since there was some risk factor. Others would say no, not combat. Whatever.  Ho hum.


The space station was flying over combat too then right?  Should they get a ribbon for service in Iraq, Afghanistan, etc.... 


protectionist said:


> Actually, some people have said just going through the infiltration course in Army boot camp, is "combat", since there is live machine gun fire, and you could easily get killed.


LOL...some people?  


protectionist said:


> Don't you just love how these never-served know-it-alls like to mouth off about military things ?


You were nowhere near combat you sick fuck.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Wrong. Already refuted that.   Ho hum.  Yawn***


Nothing was refuted... you said you flew over combat (which is probably a lie as well) and said you were "in combat"...


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> They're sometimes abiding by it, sometimes not.


I am fully aware of the nature of adversarial relationships.  My point was to illustrate the idiocy of the pro Biden group here.  At this point the Taliban has carte blanche to do whatever the fuck they want to do because Biden violated the agreement in May.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nothing was refuted... you said you flew over combat (which is probably a lie as well) and said you were "in combat"...


Yes, he did (emphasis mine)....



protectionist said:


> _Asshole,. *I was in combat* 3 weeks ago. I have misled no one. Fuck you._



... of course, now he denies that...



protectionist said:


> _*I wasn't in "combat"*, and I told you that just a few minutes ago. Can you read ?  And I told it to you before, more than once. Now _



 

And of course, he's said he served 5 years...



protectionist said:


> _No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that *I served 5 years in the military* for._



... AND he's said he served 6 years...



protectionist said:


> _Not after *serving honorably in its military for 6 years*. And you served how long ?_



Poor guy is so fucked in the head, he can't keep his lies straight.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> _*As of July 27, 2018, there have been 2,372 U.S. military deaths, and 4 Department of Defense civilian deaths in the War in Afghanistan, not **"Over 6,000 Americans"*_



I counted contractors. Over 2,000 of them have been killed.


protectionist said:


> _*Yes, the war should continue, for the same reasons that it began >>*_


*No comment!*


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 18, 2021)

As the media and others heap criticism on President Biden for the chaos in Afghanistan, two essential factors are being overlooked.

If the Taliban had gradually taken over Afghanistan and had retaken Kandahar and Kabul in two months as expected, the results would have been the same as they are today. In the long run, the rapidity of the Taliban successes will be inconsequential.

The second factor is a military axiom. _The enemy does not always do what you want him to do._

That seems rather obvious to the average observer, yet the media is beating up on Biden because they expected the Taliban to have those successes two or three months later, assuming we are leaving.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 18, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> assuming


In war, people who assume are called losers or worse, the dead.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nothing was refuted... you said you flew over combat (which is probably a lie as well) and said you were "in combat"...


Do I have to report you for harrassment AGAIN ?

Answer:  yup.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> I am fully aware of the nature of adversarial relationships.  My point was to illustrate the idiocy of the pro Biden group here.  At this point the Taliban has carte blanche to do whatever the fuck they want to do because Biden violated the agreement in May.


And that's probably what they will do. Although they will be wary to not go too far, to the point that it would have Biden send troops back in in large numbers, or at least hit them with massive air power, including guided missles.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 18, 2021)

C'mon man.
Furrn affairs is easy


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What a silly question. WHY WOULD THEY honor it, when Biden already broke it by allowing US troops to remain in A, after May 1, 2021 ?  Of course, they're not honoring it.
> See Post # 120.


They have not honored it from the beginning, pre-Biden.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, he did (emphasis mine)....
> 
> ​​
> 
> ...


I challenge you to a deal. I will send my military papers to the forum administration. I say that I served between 5 & 6 years, US Army and Army National Guard combined.
And have honorable discharges from both of them. Truth, not a lie.

You claim it's a lie.  *If it turns out to not be true, I will stay out of USMB for A YEAR*.

*If it turns out to be true, then YOU stay out of USMB for A YEAR.

*I already made this challenge to candy corn, and she punked out. What do you do ?
You can accept the challenge, or you can punk out also.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They have not honored it from the beginning, pre-Biden.


They weren't supposed honor it from the beginning. They were supposed to honor it after May 1, 2021, IF the US honored its side of it. Read the agreement before posting.

I posted a link to it, further back in the thread.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The space station was flying over combat too then right?  Should they get a ribbon for service in Iraq, Afghanistan, etc....
> 
> LOL...some people?
> 
> You were nowhere near combat you sick fuck.


You don't have the foggiest idea, you idiot.


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2021)

Biden's and Harris  incompetence is not only in foreign affairs, but domestically too. Whatever they touch turns to shit on the spot.

You should not steal elections if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> None who you blamed locked the country down. That person would be the one who actually called for the country to be locked down...
> 
> _"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


HA HA HA > If you want to come in here and make a  IDIOT out of yourself, NOT MY PROBLEM.  

I already posted what Trump's words were about the Democrat lockdowns.  Game , set, match.

Cool, that your   brain posts create the opportunity for me to show how awful the Democrat lockdowns and other nutjob Democrat policies have been, so much that people are fleeing the blue states in droves >>>









						Democrat Policies Have Created a Blue-State Exodus - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

Americans can’t escape from blue states fast enough. Even before the COVID pandemic, they were fleeing Democrat-led states for red ones in droves. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, between 2010 and 2019, California, New York, New Jersey, Michigan, and...




					spectator.org


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2021)

skye said:


> Biden's and Harris  incompetence is not only in foreign affairs, but domestically too. Whatever they touch turns to shit on the spot.
> 
> You should not steal elections if you don't know what you are doing.


I think you are confusing them with Trump.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Rarely has there been a US president that has shown more incompetence in Foreign Affairs in just his first few months, than what we are witnessing with the pitiful Biden administration. It is in a word, UGLY.
> 
> This minute, hundreds if not thousands, of good Afghans are being slaughtered by terrorist Taliban, in what was fully avoidable. President Trump, in his (I think ill-advised) wish to remove all US troops from Afghanistan, at least set it up so this removal would be peaceful and orderly.
> 
> ...


He made sure we got out of that stupid senseless war and didn't look for some lame excuse to stay longer..good for Biden.


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I think you are confusing them with Trump.
> 
> View attachment 527691




Not me, you!


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2021)

skye said:


> Not me, you!


Nope.  Give Biden his four years and we will then see, but four years of Trump has given us a clear record of...manure.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, he did (emphasis mine)....
> 
> ​​
> 
> ...


He also said he went to every Bucaneers Home game during these combat deployments as well.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> I counted contractors. Over 2,000 of them have been killed.
> 
> *No comment!*


Wikipedia and it's links updated their numbers since I posted the numbers I did, but even adding in the contractors, still not close to "over 6,000 Americans".

Currently they report > "As of July 27, 2018, there have been 3,200 *U.S. military deaths* and 4 Department of Defense civilian deaths in the War in Afghanistan. 1,856 of these deaths have been the result of hostile action. 20,320 American servicemembers have also been wounded in action during the war.[1] In addition, there were 1,720 U.S. civilian contractor fatalities, for a total of 4,096 Americans killed during the war.[2]"


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> He also said he went to every Bucaneers Home game during these combat deployments as well.


Yeah ? Since you're so good at copy/pasting my posts let's see your source on this one.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Nope.  Give Biden his four years and we will then see, but four years of Trump has given us a clear record of...manure.


Another open invitation to cure their information-deprived pathetic status >>>

TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, 
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. highest median wage in US history . 
13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. greatest number of heavily attended rallies in US history
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we were BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain agreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
55.  Got $$$ 250 MILLION/year to black colleges.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Slobbers the USMB's senile curmudgeon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your TEACHER.   ...(as in the previous post)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

skye said:


>




Great cartoon, Skye.   Clear, true message.  If only the brain-damaged Democrat robots could escape their programming enough to comprehend it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Every president since Reagan has been "incompetent" in Afghanistan.


Trump wasn't---he managed to keep the peace and the Taliban and other terrorists under control.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey, let's take some suggestions of what Biden could do next in Foreign Affairs.  

Become a matador in Spain.
Bake pastries or saw furniture in Denmark.
Stomp grapes in France.
Create bio-weapons in China.
Catch pythons in Florida.
(anything to get him away from the White House)


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Another open invitation to cure their information-deprived pathetic status >>>
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> ...


This is the upteenth time you put up that wall of cut and paste.  Do you have a link?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yeah ? Since you're so good at copy/pasting my posts let's see your source on this one.






400 Bucs games?  Did they play the Dolphins in Kabul?  LOL

Of course this was only months before you wrote the following:





So you said you were in combat...but then you said you were not in combat.
So you said you were swearing off the NFL...then you said were paying attention to the NFL.
So you said you're going to file a lawsuit against me....  

You're not only a  sick fuck...you're a dishonest sick fuck.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I challenge you to a deal. I will send my military papers to the forum administration. I say that I served between 5 & 6 years, US Army and Army National Guard combined.
> And have honorable discharges from both of them. Truth, not a lie.
> 
> You claim it's a lie.  *If it turns out to not be true, I will stay out of USMB for A YEAR*.
> ...


LOL

You're stolen valor. Your lies reveal that. And I don't bet with conservatives because they welsh every single time when they lose. Not to mention, it couldn't be easier for you to have found someone else's documents online and pose them as your own.

And it's not needed as your own posts expose you're lying. In 2015 you said you were "in combat," now you say you weren't. You've said you served 5 years AND you've said you served 6 years. You're too senile to keep track of your lies.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> They weren't supposed honor it from the beginning. They were supposed to honor it after May 1, 2021, IF the US honored its side of it. Read the agreement before posting.
> 
> I posted a link to it, further back in the thread.


Utter ignorance. You should read the deal. They were obligated from March, 2020, upon our announcement of our intentions to commence our part of the deal, they were committed to keeping up their end of the deal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA > If you want to come in here and make a  IDIOT out of yourself, NOT MY PROBLEM.
> 
> I already posted what Trump's words were about the Democrat lockdowns.  Game , set, match.
> 
> ...


LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged, gramps. 

That quote came from Trump *before* any states locked down. They locked down based on his recommendations. Red and blue states alike.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Nope.  Give Biden his four years and we will then see, but four years of Trump has given us a clear record of...manure.


Yup. Undeniably, the worst record since Hoover gave us the Great Depression. And the only president to leave office with fewer jobs than when he started.

4 years
$7.8 trillion in new debt
3 million jobs lost
1.3% annualized real GDP


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

candycorn said:


> He also said he went to every Bucaneers Home game during these combat deployments as well.


LOLOL

So now we know where he was "deployed" to and what he considers a "combat" zone.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Another open invitation to cure their information-deprived pathetic status >>>
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> ...


I got only as far as your first one, which is an outright lie...

RECORD positive numbers on the economy

That's false.

-3 million jobs is not a "positive number."


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're stolen valor. Your lies reveal that. And I don't bet with conservatives because they welsh every single time when they lose. Not to mention, it couldn't be easier for you to have found someone else's documents online and pose them as your own.
> 
> And it's not needed as your own posts expose you're lying. In 2015 you said you were "in combat," now you say you weren't. You've said you served 5 years AND you've said you served 6 years. You're too senile to keep track of your lies.


So you PUNK OUT. I knew you would.  Oh, so your excuse is now that conservatives welsh out on bets "every time", huh ?  Well, looks like you stubbed your toe on that one PUNK BOY, because I can easily prove that I DON'T "welsh" when I lose.  Another forum that post in (politicaljack.com) can verify that I don't welsh.

You see, in that forum  I made a bet recently that Trump would take the election, and be in the White House for 4 more years.  Well, regardless of how that came to not happen, I went along, and l kept my part of the bet, which was to stay out of politicaljack for 3 months. I DID stay out, and that is all verifiable just by going to politicaljack and reading the threads.

So there goes your little "welsh" excuse, out the window, blown away by the wind.  So what do you say now DODGE BOY ?  Still gonna punk out, or stand up for your ridiculous words ?

As for the 5 and 6 years, there's no discrepancy.  I got credit for my enlistment of 6 years, despite that I actually served 5 years, 2 months, & 3 weeks, and was discharged with a medical, honorable discharge.  No stolen valor, fool, and I have all the papers to prove it, as well as my many surgeries and treatments at the James A Haley Veteran's Hospital in Tampa, Florida.  You think I could "pose" that as my own too ?

Be Advised youngster:  never accuse somebody of something (especially stolen valor), when you have no evidence, and don't have the slightest idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Utter ignorance. You should read the deal. They were obligated from March, 2020, upon our announcement of our intentions to commence our part of the deal, they were committed to keeping up their end of the deal.


WRONG. As I said, they were only obligated from May1, 2021. How else would they know that the US is honoring their side ?

In any deal, each side's obligation extends only so far as the other side honors there's.
We all learned that in the 4th grade.  What happened ? You played hookey that day ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, gramps.
> 
> That quote came from Trump *before* any states locked down. They locked down based on his recommendations. Red and blue states alike.


HA HA. No they didn't, you fool.  Oh, well we all know that Democrat governors only take action once they've heard that Trump says it's what they should do, right ? 

   

Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> So you PUNK OUT. I knew you would.  Oh, so your excuse is now that conservatives welsh out on bets "every time", huh ?  Well, looks like you stubbed your toe on that one PUNK BOY, because I can easily prove that I DON'T "welsh" when I lose.  Another forum that post in (politicaljack.com) can verify that I don't welsh.
> 
> You see, in that forum  I made a bet recently that Trump would take the election, and be in the White House for 4 more years.  Well, regardless of how that came to not happen, I went along, and l kept my part of the bet, which was to stay out of politicaljack for 3 months. I DID stay out, and that is all verifiable just by going to politicaljack and reading the threads.
> 
> ...


So you say, but you're stolen valor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> HA HA. No they didn't, you fool.  Oh, well we all know that Democrat governors only take action once they've heard that Trump says it's what they should do, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, California, for example, called for the lockdown on March 19, 2020...









						Governor Gavin Newsom Issues Stay at Home Order | California Governor
					

SACRAMENTO – Today, Governor Gavin Newsom issued a stay at home order to protect the health and well-being of all Californians and to establish consistency across the state in order to slow the spread…




					www.gov.ca.gov


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> WRONG. As I said, they were only obligated from May1, 2021. How else would they know that the US is honoring their side ?
> 
> In any deal, each side's obligation extends only so far as the other side honors there's.
> We all learned that in the 4th grade.  What happened ? You played hookey that day ?


What you say is meaningless. What's in the deal is what matters. And the deal called for the Taliban to cooperate with the terms within upon the U.S.'s announcement of the commencement. That happened the following day on March 1st, 2020.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> I got only as far as your first one, which is an outright lie...
> 
> RECORD positive numbers on the economy
> 
> ...


You continue to destroy your credibility. Trump had many record positive number s on the economy, and they are listed in the list.

Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
Highest median wage in US history .
Unemployment claims hit 50 year low,
Lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history
Record highs in the stock market
Created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
Lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma
Vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever
Created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
Record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
Opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that)
Got $$$ 250 MILLION/year to black colleges.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, California, for example, called for the lockdown on March 19, 2020...
> 
> ...


And all because Trump told him to do it, huh ? HA HA HA.. 

Hey Newsome. No more $$ to illegal aliens. Trump said no. _"Oh OK, guys, we'll stop that.  Gee, I didn't know."  





_


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> What you say is meaningless. What's in the deal is what matters. And the deal called for the Taliban to cooperate with the terms within upon the U.S.'s announcement of the commencement. That happened the following day on March 1st, 2020.


Wrong. May 1, 2021 obligations commence. 

Hey Faun,  let's make a deal - you give me your car NOW, and I'll pay you double the blue book price - 14 months from now.   DEAL ?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Wikipedia and it's links updated their numbers since I posted the numbers I did, but even adding in the contractors, still not close to "over 6,000 Americans".
> 
> Currently they report > "As of July 27, 2018, there have been 3,200 *U.S. military deaths* and 4 Department of Defense civilian deaths in the War in Afghanistan. 1,856 of these deaths have been the result of hostile action. 20,320 American servicemembers have also been wounded in action during the war.[1] In addition, there were 1,720 U.S. civilian contractor fatalities, for a total of 4,096 Americans killed during the war.[2]"


That data is over three years old.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You continue to destroy your credibility. Trump had many record positive number s on the economy, and they are listed in the list.
> 
> Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
> Highest median wage in US history .
> ...


Even among your amended list, I can't get past the first item...

_*Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.*_​
That was only for one quarter and that was following the worst quarter (-31.2%) in U.S. history.

Are you so senile you don't know Trump was president for 16 quarters, not just one?? 

And over 16 quarters, gave us the worst annualized real GDP growth for any president since Herbert "Great Depression" Hoover -- *1.3%*


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> And all because Trump told him to do it, huh ? HA HA HA..
> 
> Hey Newsome. No more $$ to illegal aliens. Trump said no. _"Oh OK, guys, we'll stop that.  Gee, I didn't know."
> 
> ...


No, dumbfuck, because he recommended they do it. It was his idea and then you, being the senile old fool you are, blame Democrats. Who knows why since Republicans closed down their states the same way Democrats did following the federal guidelines recommended by Trump.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Wrong. May 1, 2021 obligations commence.
> 
> Hey Faun,  let's make a deal - you give me your car NOW, and I'll pay you double the blue book price - 14 months from now.   DEAL ?


LOLOL

You can keep repeating that all you want -- the deal still shows you're delusional since it calls for Taliban compliance to the deal starting when we announced commencement of the deal.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, dumbfuck, because he recommended they do it. It was his idea and then you, being the senile old fool you are, blame Democrats. Who knows why since Republicans closed down their states the same way Democrats did following the federal guidelines recommended by Trump.


PUNK BOY!  You have a challenge. You accused me of _"stolen valor".  _So now you're going to punk out, after all that mouthing off you did ?

Don't give us that laughable "welsh" dodge. Only a total fool would fall for that, and like I said, I can positively show that I don't welsh on my bets.

So we're back to square 1 - you accept the bet, or you punk out.  Up to now, you're just a punk out faggot, who's running like a scared rabbit from a rabid dog.

If you're not prepared to fight for your words, then your advice is to


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, dumbfuck, because he recommended they do it. It was his idea and then you, being the senile old fool you are, blame Democrats. Who knows why since Republicans closed down their states the same way Democrats did following the federal guidelines recommended by Trump.


Of course I blame Democrats. Everybody knows the lockdowns are a blue states thing. That (and the crime) is why people are leaving blue states in droves. New York and California have lost so many people that they've even lost representation in the House of Representitives.

Add to that Fauci (on Obama's watch) funding the Wuhan lab, and Pelosi stopping the Stimulus $$$ from going foward.  All Democrat.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You can keep repeating that all you want -- the deal still shows you're delusional since it calls for Taliban compliance to the deal starting when we announced commencement of the deal.


Go back to the 4th grade.  Your deal partner isn't obligated, unless you meet your obligation.  They couldn't be until May 1 2021.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Even among your amended list, I can't get past the first item...
> 
> _*Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.*_​
> That was only for one quarter and that was following the worst quarter (-31.2%) in U.S. history.
> ...


Pardon me, Trump's record breaking GDP (3rd Q of 2020) was 33.8%, not 33.1%.  

As for the preceding quarter (Q2), of course it was bad. It was part of the Democrat pandemic with massive lockdowns, and Pelosi stopping the Stimulus checks. Q1 was part of that too. Also very bad. And then Q3, was the Republicans saying "fck this", and reopened businesses en masse, and we got 33.8. (despite blue states continuing to lockdown)

As for Trump, his annualized real GDP growth is skewed off chart by 3 things.  The pitiful economy he inherited from Obama (bottom of the V-GRAPH), the BEA (filled with Obama appointees) often changing their numbers (always in favor of Obama and to Trump's detriment), and the Democrat conspired pandemic.

Even in spite of these things, looking at the numbers, Trump comes out with a respectable *2.4% *“average annual growth rate.” a better criterea than annualized real GDP growth.   It is the sum of all the growth rates during a president’s term in office, divided by the number of years.

The presidents with the best growth will average between 2% and 3%, which many economists consider the healthiest range.




Check the chart and do the math yourself. 

Now, if we FAIRLY remove the crazy Democrat pandemic year, and just take Trump's first 3 years, we get an average annual growth rate of* 2.54%, *while economists agree that the ideal GDP growth rate is between 2% and 3%.









						GDP Growth by President
					

Presidents influence economic growth through taxes, spending, and more. Here's how gross domestic product (GDP) grew or contracted during each president's term.




					www.thebalance.com
				






			https://web.stanford.edu/~chadj/facts.pdf


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> PUNK BOY!  You have a challenge. You accused me of _"stolen valor".  _So now you're going to punk out, after all that mouthing off you did ?
> 
> Don't give us that laughable "welsh" dodge. Only a total fool would fall for that, and like I said, I can positively show that I don't welsh on my bets.
> 
> ...


It's not a dodge. I've seen bets made on this forum and conservatives welsh. Anybody who bets with a conservative is an idiot since the conservative won't pay up if they lose.

It matters not what you whine about, your posts reveal you lied. Stolen valor. And I certainly don't take advice from schmucks who steal the valor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Of course I blame Democrats. Everybody knows the lockdowns are a blue states thing. That (and the crime) is why people are leaving blue states in droves. New York and California have lost so many people that they've even lost representation in the House of Representitives.
> 
> Add to that Fauci (on Obama's watch) funding the Wuhan lab, and Pelosi stopping the Stimulus $$$ from going foward.  All Democrat.


You remain demented. Red states as well as blue states shut down. And all did following the recommendation from Trump.

Trump owns the shutdowns -- they were his recommendation.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Go back to the 4th grade.  Your deal partner isn't obligated, unless you meet your obligation.  They couldn't be until May 1 2021.


LOL

Dumbfuck, the deal wasn't only that we remove our troops. There were other obligations in between commencement and completion. Dayum, you're a special kind of stupid. And why on Earth do you delude yourself into believing the Taliban's only obligations didn't even start until we completed ours? What would be they're incentive to stick to their obligations had that been the deal?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> He knows he blundered immensely, thousands of people being killed because of him, thousands of children being orphaned and taken into sex slavery, and thousands of women now facing a life of misery.  He may never hold a press conference again.
> The SHAME is unbearable.


/——-/ It’s Dementia Joe’s Fall of Saigon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Pardon me, Trump's record breaking GDP (3rd Q of 2020) was 33.8%, not 33.1%.
> 
> As for the preceding quarter (Q2), of course it was bad. It was part of the Democrat pandemic with massive lockdowns, and Pelosi stopping the Stimulus checks. Q1 was part of that too. Also very bad. And then Q3, was the Republicans saying "fck this", and reopened businesses en masse, and we got 33.8. (despite blue states continuing to lockdown)
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL

You're such a retard, gramps. Forget the fact that the average GDP under Trump was 2%, not 2.4% ....

Only a moron would use an average to determine GDP growth. The correct math is to annualize GDP growth. The way the BEA calculates it.



​
*1.3%* annualized real GDP growth under Trump. Worst since Herbert "Great Depression" Hoover. Another failed one-term Republican president.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Pardon me, Trump's record breaking GDP (3rd Q of 2020) was 33.8%, not 33.1%.
> 
> As for the preceding quarter (Q2), of course it was bad. It was part of the Democrat pandemic with massive lockdowns, and Pelosi stopping the Stimulus checks. Q1 was part of that too. Also very bad. And then Q3, was the Republicans saying "fck this", and reopened businesses en masse, and we got 33.8. (despite blue states continuing to lockdown)
> 
> ...


LOLOL

Hey, gramps ... this is from YOUR link....

​
Even YOUR link says I'M right, Trump has the worst record of GDP growth since Herbert Hoover, and YOU'RE an imbecile.

Your own link!


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 19, 2021)

Some have accused Biden of not listening to his intelligence and military advisors.

*This is who Biden did listen to.*

Even with the current chaos in Kabul and the Kabul airport which has been seen every day on every network ever since plus the barrage of finger pointing at our President, a recent survey conducted by Morning Consult and Politico between Aug. 13 and Aug. 16, the day after the Taliban completed its takeover of Kabul, found that 49 percent of American voters still support President Biden’s decision to pull troops from the country.

Significantly and prior to the current chaos, 69 percent expressed support for the exit in an April survey by the same firms.

As a Presidential candidate, Biden campaigned on a withdrawal from Afghanistan. Obviously, voters agreed with him.

Getting back to the August poll, _The Hill_ reports. "Thirty-seven percent of voters [one assumes Republicans] polled in August said they opposed the president’s decision to withdraw troops from Afghanistan, *which was more than double the 16 percent opposition recorded in April*.

"Sixty-nine percent of Democrats approved the president’s decision to pull troops from Afghanistan in the new poll, down from 84 percent in April."

*"Over the past 20 years, Americans’ support for the war in Afghanistan has consistently waned. So much so that despite the Taliban taking over the country in a matter of days this past week — after the United States spent a trillion dollars and thousands of lives to prevent such a thing — very few people are second-guessing the need to withdraw, though many debate how the withdrawal has been executed by the Biden administration,"* the Washington _Post_.

The Taliban captured Kandahar and Kabul on the weekend and within hours the Afghan security forces folded without firing a shot, hence the chaos we are seeing now

*There is no possible way Biden and his military advisors could anticipate that. *

To say otherwise assumes the President and/or the Joint Chiefs decided to create a trap for American troops and civilians in Afghanistan, knowing the debacle that would follow.

*To say otherwise makes absolutely no sense.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> It's not a dodge. I've seen bets made on this forum and conservatives welsh. Anybody who bets with a conservative is an idiot since the conservative won't pay up if they lose.
> 
> It matters not what you whine about, your posts reveal you lied. Stolen valor. And I certainly don't take advice from schmucks who steal the valor.


Too late PUNK BOY.  You had your chance to stand up for your accusation, and you ran from it.  Your silly welsh DODGE doesn't fly either.  I stayed out of another forum for 3 months after losing a bet, and the guy who I bet (a liberal), is willing to come in here and verify it. 

You have no way out. Either you take the bet, or you are a stupid, gutless coward, who shoots his mouth off about things he has no clue about.  You still have something to gain from the bet (if what you said was true).  If I was unable to provide my military papers, and my VA ID photo ID card, you would then prove yourself to be be right.

Right, Fraud Faun ? Right ? Right ?  Faggot Faun.  You should do all your postings from here on, in YELLOW.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> You remain demented. Red states as well as blue states shut down. And all did following the recommendation from Trump.
> 
> Trump owns the shutdowns -- they were his recommendation.


Red states did only initially.  Once they caught on to the scam, they (Florida, Texas, et al) reopened, but the blues stayed closed (and they still are now).

You are really making an idiot out of yourself by trying to link Trump to the shutdowns. EVERYBODY knows it's a blue state thing.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Hey, gramps ... this is from YOUR link....
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT. I already posted the average annual growth rate. For Trump, it is 2.4% and 2.54%, excluding the goofy pandemic year.  Look at the numbers. Do the math. If you know how to calculate an average.

2017 - 2.725
2018 - 2.325
2019 - 2.575
2020 - 2.0

Adds up to 9.625, divided by 4 = 2.40

THAT is what my link shows.














						Jim Cramer On Trump's Economy: Like Or Hate POTUS, "These Are The Best Numbers Of Our Lives"
					

CNBC’s Jim Cramer just delivered liberals a tough pill to swallow: Whether you love President Trump or hate him, there’s no denying that we’re living in the best labor market in over a generation! Follow on Telegram @WeLoveTrumpNoah “You can’t contradict that these are the best numbers of our...




					welovetrump.com


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You're such a retard, gramps. Forget the fact that the average GDP under Trump was 2%, not 2.4% ....
> 
> ...


_"One method that reduces the impact of these extremes is the “average annual growth rate.” That’s the sum of all the growth rates during a president’s term in office, divided by the number of years."_









						GDP Growth by President
					

Presidents influence economic growth through taxes, spending, and more. Here's how gross domestic product (GDP) grew or contracted during each president's term.




					www.thebalance.com
				




For Trump that is 2.4% ;   2.54% first 3 years. Ho hum.









						Jim Cramer On Trump's Economy: Like Or Hate POTUS, "These Are The Best Numbers Of Our Lives"
					

CNBC’s Jim Cramer just delivered liberals a tough pill to swallow: Whether you love President Trump or hate him, there’s no denying that we’re living in the best labor market in over a generation! Follow on Telegram @WeLoveTrumpNoah “You can’t contradict that these are the best numbers of our...




					welovetrump.com


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> _"One method that reduces the impact of these extremes is the “average annual growth rate.” That’s the sum of all the growth rates during a president’s term in office, divided by the number of years."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You're such a retard, gramps. Forget the fact that the average GDP under Trump was 2%, not 2.4% ....
> 
> ...


All your 1.3% figure is, is the percent change from one year to another A rather insignificant figure pertaning to what is a good economy. Actually, the lower the number, that means the less change from year to year indicating more stability.


Faun said:


> So you say, but you're stolen valor.


You have no standing to charge that. You have no evidence, and you're unwilling to confront the evidence I have. You're a joke. ...and a COWARD.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, the deal wasn't only that we remove our troops. There were other obligations in between commencement and completion. Dayum, you're a special kind of stupid. And why on Earth do you delude yourself into believing the Taliban's only obligations didn't even start until we completed ours? What would be they're incentive to stick to their obligations had that been the deal?


But we are talking about the 2 items of the agreement which were US obligation (Part 1) - "to withdraw from Afghanistan all military forces of the United States, its allies, and Coalition partners, including all non-diplomatic civilian personnel, private security contractors, trainers, advisors, and supporting services personnel within fourteen (14) months following announcement of this agreement"

and Taliban obligation (Part 2) - "the Taliban will not allow any of its members, other individuals or groups, including al-Qa’ida, to use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States and its allies"

Until May 1, Taliban essential HAD NO obligation.  It started May 1.



			https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Some have accused Biden of not listening to his intelligence and military advisors.
> 
> *This is who Biden did listen to.*
> 
> ...


Polls are Democrat polls. Republicans don't answer them. Biden has less than 25% approval rate.

When Al Qaeda revs up again and starts knocking down more tall buildings, blowing up dams, gassing whole neighborhoods, or whatever, people won't be so high on withdrawl anymore.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 19, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Unless there is money involved for Biden, Inc., Biden doesn't care.


No evidence of President Biden getting any money from anybody anytime anywhere that is questionable. You believe a load of crap.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 19, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Polls are Democrat polls. Republicans don't answer them. Biden has less than 25% approval rate.
> 
> When Al Qaeda revs up again and starts knocking down more tall buildings, blowing up dams, gassing whole neighborhoods, or whatever, people won't be so high on withdrawl anymore.


I have a feeling the Taliban doesn't want to do that again either. They want to be recognized as a legitimate government this time around. They have learned lol. Change the channel and get some reality You are brainwashed until you are hysterical....


----------



## protectionist (Aug 19, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I have a feeling the Taliban doesn't want to do that again either. They want to be recognized as a legitimate government this time around. They have learned lol. Change the channel and get some reality You are brainwashed until you are hysterical....


Fool. They are Islamists and jihadists.  They are deep in the clutches of the *KORAN*.  They will never be legitimate.  They haven't "learned" anything.

After all the allied troops are gone, they will go on a killing spree of everyone they consider an enemy of theirs.

In fact, they already killed some of those people, didn't you hear (or see) ?









						Taliban fighters execute 22 Afghan commandos as they try to surrender | CNN
					

Videos show the commandos' bodies strewn across an outdoor market. After a fierce battle to hold the town, they the commandos had run out of ammunition and were surrounded by the Taliban fighters, witnesses said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 19, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ It’s Dementia Joe’s Fall of Saigon.


No evidence of any large numbers of people being killed. The Tell Ben wants to be recognized as a legitimate government. If we're smart we won't be listening to Republicans and their brainwashed base anymore. You are the people that rushed us into these stupid insane wars and kept us there all this time One way or another.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Fool. They are Islamists and jihadists.  They are deep in the clutches of the *KORAN*.  They will never be legitimate.  They haven't "learned" anything.
> 
> After all the allied troops are gone, they will go on a killing spree of everyone they consider an enemy of theirs.
> 
> ...


Controlling the fanatical fringe seems to be a problem just like the GOP has.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2021)

big countries can't be in the nation-building business, even though they are expected to

we need to take care of America 1st and America Only, my friends


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> No evidence of any large numbers of people being killed. The Tell Ben wants to be recognized as a legitimate government. If we're smart we won't be listening to Republicans and their brainwashed base anymore. You are the people that rushed us into these stupid insane wars and kept us there all this time One way or another.


/——-/. No evidence except where there is evidence.








						Afghanistan: Taliban 'tortured and massacred' men from Hazara minority
					

Rights group Amnesty says the recent killings of men from the Hazara minority were a "horrifying indicator" of Taliban rule.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Ringo (Aug 20, 2021)

Anthony Blinken threatened to impose sanctions against the "Taliban", with which the United States unsuccessfully fought for twenty years. 
An interesting case of an attempt to cover up a military-ideological weakness with political impotence.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ It’s Dementia Joe’s Fall of Saigon.



Didn't you know the Chinese would prevail in Afghanistan?  Its been obvious for a decade.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Didn't you know the Chinese would prevail in Afghanistan?  Its been obvious for a decade.


/———/ Sorry my analogy confused you. I’ll keep it simple for you in the future. My bad.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I have a feeling the Taliban doesn't want to do that again either. They want to be recognized as a legitimate government this time around. They have learned lol. Change the channel and get some reality You are brainwashed until you are hysterical....



I think we may see huge changes within the next 18 months.  If Afghanistan settles down, they have a real shot at prosperity.

The have a trillion dollars worth of natural resources and now they have a way to get them to market.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I think we may see huge changes within the next 18 months.  If Afghanistan settles down, they have a real shot at prosperity.
> 
> The have a trillion dollars worth of natural resources and now they have a way to get them to market.


/——/ Yeah, the Taliban is famous for promoting progress and prosperity.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Yeah, the Taliban is famous for promoting progress and prosperity.



This isn't 2001. Wait and see.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> No evidence of President Biden getting any money from anybody anytime anywhere that is questionable. You believe a load of crap.



Enjoy your Hunter straw art piece.  It will be worth a fortune one day. Biden, Inc.: How ‘Middle Class’ Joe’s family cashed in on the family name


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Desperado said:


> I know what is going on but just for laughs I want to hear his side of the story.



Why? The situation is still in play.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why? The situation is still in play.


Because it is his job to keep the merican public informed


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Because it is his job to keep the American public informed



I can tell you.. The evacuations are still in progress. So far they have evacuated 18,000 but nobody knows how many Americans are in Afghanistan.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I can tell you.. The evacuations are still in progress. So far they have evacuated 18,000 but nobody knows how many Americans are in Afghanistan.


Nobody know how many of those 18,000 are Americans either.


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Nobody know how many of those 18,000 are Americans either.



Right.. They could be Dutch, British etc.

Trump boast at 6/26 Ohio rally: I started the process of ...








						Trump boast at 6/26 Ohio rally: I started the process of removing the troops, they couldn't stop it - Democratic Underground
					






					www.democraticunderground.com
				



Aug 16, 2021 · Trump boast at 6/26 Ohio rally: I started the process of removing the troops, they couldn't stop it - Democratic Underground. Mon Aug 16, 2021, 09:32 AM.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Right.. They could be Dutch, British etc.
> 
> Trump boast at 6/26 Ohio rally: I started the process of ...
> 
> ...


Right no one wanted to stay in Afghanistan, we ust wanted to leave with some dignity


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> No evidence of any large numbers of people being killed. The Tell Ben wants to be recognized as a legitimate government. If we're smart we won't be listening to Republicans and their brainwashed base anymore. You are the people that rushed us into these stupid insane wars and kept us there all this time One way or another.


The BS "legitimate government" line is nothing more than a device to allow the Taliban to avoid conflict while US military is leaving. Then, they will strike at their enemies. Reports no are surfacing that they are already going house to house looking for Christians, examining computers and cell phones for bible apps, and when they find that, they kill the Christians.

They are incurable, deranged, Koran-infected lunatics who should be exterminated 100%. No US or coalition military should be leaving until that is done. That could have been done years ago, and now, because it wasn't, 80,000 lives are in peril, and are going to used in a massive hostage situation.









						Reign of Terror: Taliban Going Door to Door, Looking for Those Who Worked With Americans
					

Reports of public executions underway...




					redstate.com
				








__





						Christians killed by Taliban if they have Bibles on phones
					






					www.godreports.com
				








__





						Afghanistan: Taliban going door-to-door, forcibly marrying girls as young as 12, forcing them into sex slavery
					

"Jihadist commanders have ordered imams in areas they have captured to bring them lists of unmarried women aged from 12 to 45 for their soldiers to marry because they view them as 'qhanimat' or 'spoils of war' - to be divided up among the victors." Where did they get this idea? Must be some kind...




					www.jihadwatch.org
				












						French and Brits Are Rescuing Their Citizens in Kabul, but Here's What Americans Were Hearing
					

Talk about truly disgusting....




					redstate.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Too late PUNK BOY.  You had your chance to stand up for your accusation, and you ran from it.  Your silly welsh DODGE doesn't fly either.  I stayed out of another forum for 3 months after losing a bet, and the guy who I bet (a liberal), is willing to come in here and verify it.
> 
> You have no way out. Either you take the bet, or you are a stupid, gutless coward, who shoots his mouth off about things he has no clue about.  You still have something to gain from the bet (if what you said was true).  If I was unable to provide my military papers, and my VA ID photo ID card, you would then prove yourself to be be right.
> 
> Right, Fraud Faun ? Right ? Right ?  Faggot Faun.  You should do all your postings from here on, in YELLOW.


LOLOL

Slobbers Mr. Stolen Valor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Red states did only initially.  Once they caught on to the scam, they (Florida, Texas, et al) reopened, but the blues stayed closed (and they still are now).
> 
> You are really making an idiot out of yourself by trying to link Trump to the shutdowns. EVERYBODY knows it's a blue state thing.


It was still Trump who first recommended it. Only an idiot would say it wasn't because of him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> BULLSHIT. I already posted the average annual growth rate. For Trump, it is 2.4% and 2.54%, excluding the goofy pandemic year.  Look at the numbers. Do the math. If you know how to calculate an average.
> 
> 2017 - 2.725
> 2018 - 2.325
> ...


_*2017 - 2.725
2018 - 2.325
2019 - 2.575*_
*2020 - 2.0*

LOLOLOL

Retard, you didn't divide 2020 by 4, representing the 4 quarters. 

2020 is 0.5, not 2.0. Had you done that, the sum would be 8.1 ... or 2.0% for for 4 years. Not 2.4%. Just as I said and just as I tried to educate you.

And that's using averages, which the BEA DOESN'T use. They annualize the data.

4 years of annualized real GDP growth under Trump was an abysmal. *1.3%*. The worst since Herbert Hoover, another failed one-term Republican president.

And again -- from *your own link*...



​


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> _"One method that reduces the impact of these extremes is the “average annual growth rate.” That’s the sum of all the growth rates during a president’s term in office, divided by the number of years."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL

Keep claiming it's 2.4% when it's really 2.0%. You expose your senility with every post.

And keep ignoring the BEA measure GDP growth by annualizing the data, not by averaging it.

And annualized real GDP growth under Trump was *1.3%*, the lowest of any president since Hoover.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> All your 1.3% figure is, is the percent change from one year to another A rather insignificant figure pertaning to what is a good economy. Actually, the lower the number, that means the less change from year to year indicating more stability.
> 
> You have no standing to charge that. You have no evidence, and you're unwilling to confront the evidence I have. You're a joke. ...and a COWARD.


No, dumbfuck, that *1.3%* figure is the total annualize growth for Trump's 4 years. It's not a percent change from one year to the next. 

You expose your senility with every post.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But we are talking about the 2 items of the agreement which were US obligation (Part 1) - "to withdraw from Afghanistan all military forces of the United States, its allies, and Coalition partners, including all non-diplomatic civilian personnel, private security contractors, trainers, advisors, and supporting services personnel within fourteen (14) months following announcement of this agreement"
> 
> and Taliban obligation (Part 2) - "the Taliban will not allow any of its members, other individuals or groups, including al-Qa’ida, to use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States and its allies"
> 
> ...


Dumbfuck, we're talking about the deal which was signed off on 2.29.20. We're not just talking about the final part. And the Taliban was to not allow any terrorists use their soil from the date of commencement.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The BS "legitimate government" line is nothing more than a device to allow the Taliban to avoid conflict while US military is leaving. Then, they will strike at their enemies. Reports no are surfacing that they are already going house to house looking for Christians, examining computers and cell phones for bible apps, and when they find that, they kill the Christians.
> 
> They are incurable, deranged, Koran-infected lunatics who should be exterminated 100%. No US or coalition military should be leaving until that is done. That could have been done years ago, and now, because it wasn't, 80,000 lives are in peril, and are going to used in a massive hostage situation.
> 
> ...


American troops are also helping getting allies out. Of course you are brainwashed with the same line about how horrible it is, but it isn't that horrible considering. The Taliban is changed hopefully a lot. Maybe their wives and daughters went to school and got jobs and went to college. 20 years of Americanism will do that. We hope- if we are not hater dupes like you. So far the Taliban is doing pretty good and they are not the Taliban of the 1990s. Change the channel someday, brainwashed functional moron. Trump's plan.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Keep claiming it's 2.4% when it's really 2.0%. You expose your senility with every post.
> 
> ...


Ho HO HO.... EARTH TO FAUN - the BEA is a collection of Obama appointee-shills.  They lowered Trump's numbers and raised Obama's repeatedly in 2018 and 2019.  One example is 2nd quarter of 2018 Trump's GDP was 4.2%.  Klunk. Next time you looked, for the same quarter suddenly it was only 3.4.









						U.S. second-quarter GDP growth raised to 4.2 percent
					

U.S. economic growth was a bit stronger than initially thought in the second quarter, notching its best performance in nearly four years and putting the economy on track to hit the Trump administration's goal of 3 percent annual growth.




					www.reuters.com
				




Evidence of this bias is the many changes all went in Obama's favor (up) and all to Trump's detriment (down). Law of averages don't settle for defeats like that.  Sure, they have excuses all set up for each of their changes. Ho hum, Yawn***

Liberals cite numbers published by their people, and then refer to their numbers as proof of whatever.  Yeah,   

"Reports" of Trump's economy being bad are the biggest laughingstock ever known.  So while you flounder around with the joke BEA, here's some real facts to review >>>

TRUMP ECONOMY WAS BOOMING: Census Bureau Says U.S. Household Income Jumped 7% In 2019
Before the coronavirus hit the U.S. (and despite what the mainstream media seems to say daily, President Trump didn’t cause COVID-19), the economy was going gangbusters.
Income in American households rose dramatically in 2019, according to data published by the U.S. Census Bureau.

The “median household income increased 6.8 percent to $68,703 between 2018 and 2019,” before the coronavirus.  (US Census).  All races made heavy gains. Household income for whites grew 5.7%; Latino households gained 7.1%; black households gained 7.9%; and Asian households gained 10.6%.  Blacks, Latinos, Asians, the disabled had their lowest unemployment rates in US history.  N=media wage was highest in US history. Stock market jumped to record highs repeatedly.









						TRUMP ECONOMY WAS BOOMING: Census Bureau Says U.S. Household Income Jumped 7% In 2019
					

Before the coronavirus hit the U.S. (and despite what the mainstream media seems to say daily, President Trump didn’t cause COVID-19), the economy was going gangbusters. Income in American households rose dramatically in 2019, according to data published Tuesday by the U.S. Census Bureau. The...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




In the February 2020, the Trump economy was booming, with the lowest unemployment (3.5%) in over 50 years. Democrats and China knew they had to do something to sabatoge it , so in rolled the Coronavius, lockdowns and Pelosi blockading the Stimulus checks.  Anybody can BS all this however they want. We all know what happened.









						Trump Economy Roared In February. Lowest Unemployment In Over 50 Years. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




When President Trump took over, the Obama economy was stagnant and going backwards. (see the V-GRAPH) He immediately implemented policies that created jobs.  He lowered the corporate taxes that allowed American companies to better compete with foreign companies and encouraged them to build at home.  As a result, even with the poor performance in March 2020, due to the coronavirus, the US gained more than 6.3 million more jobs since Trump took office.  The same could not be said for Obama.  He lost over a million jobs in his respective first three plus years in office.

And while Trump was in office, more American were working than any time in US history.  In April 2020, 22 Million more Americans were working than in 2010.









						EXCLUSIVE: Despite China Coronavirus Crisis - Current Trump Economy Still Better that What He Inherited and Way Better than Obama At Same Respective Time Period
					

Despite the China coronavirus nightmare and worldwide crisis, President Trump’s economy is still much better than what he inherited and way better than Obama’s economy at his respective time in office.  The numbers are astounding. With all the despair, shock and Mainstream media (MSM) frenzy...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Near the end of 2019, the United States’ poverty rate was the lowest it has been since the Clinton administration at 11.8%, according to the United States Census Bureau. It then decreased further to 10.5% in 2019.  The Labor Participation rate increased to 83% among workers in their prime years in January of 2020, according to the Federal Reserve Bank of St. Louis.

And if anybody really must refer to the joke BEA, >> The American economy hit 3.1% real GDP growth two years early in 2018, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In Trump’s first three years in office, real GDP growth averaged 2.5%, a quarter of a percent better than Obama’s average growth rate of 2.25%, as noted by the Wall Street Journal.









						Trump’s Biggest Accomplishments Part 4: Unleashing The American Economy
					

Before the coronavirus pandemic, Donald Trump beat experts’ economic expectations and pursued policies that kicked the American economy into another gear.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers Mr. Stolen Valor.


If any damages result from your "stolen valor" nonsense talk, there will be court action.
DSK Law, Orlando Florida.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> It was still Trump who first recommended it. Only an idiot would say it wasn't because of him.


Only an idiot would say it WAS because of him.  You're getting boring.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> _*2017 - 2.725
> 2018 - 2.325
> 2019 - 2.575*_
> *2020 - 2.0*
> ...


OK, so I slipped up on the arithmetic for 2020, but since I was giving you am enormous, ridiculous break by even including the pandemic year at all, which has more to do with the pandemic than Trump, or any human alive, it is all MOOT.

Fact is, as I already stated, any measuring of GDP for Trump would/could only reasonably include the first 3 years, not the pandemic.  That measures a successful* 2.54%*, as I noted in an earlier post, and as I also already noted. this 2.54 is also a false (too low) count, due to the dishonesty of the joke Obama BEA. 

You can throw their fool numbers around all you want. Post 281 (and its links) tells the story of Trump's GREAT economy. - so good that Democrats had to go to the lengths of killing people to stop it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, we're talking about the deal which was signed off on 2.29.20. We're not just talking about the final part. And the Taliban was to not allow any terrorists use their soil from the date of commencement.


I don't like what Trump did with Doha, if that makes you feel any better, but as I said, the Taliban could not know if the US/allies would honor their half of the agreement until May 1, 2021. So them waiting until that date to honor their side also, could be expected.

And what happened to my question about selling your car, and me paying you 14 months later.  Decided to dodge that too ?  

Lastly, you're boring the hell out of me.  .. go away.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Ho HO HO.... EARTH TO FAUN - the BEA is a collection of Obama appointee-shills.  They lowered Trump's numbers and raised Obama's repeatedly in 2018 and 2019.  One example is 2nd quarter of 2018 Trump's GDP was 4.2%.  Klunk. Next time you looked, for the same quarter suddenly it was only 3.4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"Ho HO HO.... EARTH TO FAUN - the BEA is a collection of Obama appointee-shills."*

LOLOL

You're literally getting dumber by the post.

First of all, virtually everyone working for the BEA are career employees, not appointees.

Secondly, they don't fudge numbers based on who the president is. They calculate the data they receive. And data changes from time to time based on new data coming in. That occurs under all presidents.

And lastly, just to make a complete and utter fool of you again, the current Deputy Director of the BEA, who's also the acting Director, is Mary Bohman, who accepted that position in *2019*. Obviously, you think Obama was still president in *2019*. 





__





						Bohman Named Deputy Director of BEA | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
					

Mary Bohman, an agricultural economist with an impressive record of accomplishments in the public sector, was named Deputy Director of the Bureau of Economic Analysis.




					www.bea.gov
				




And again, cry as much as you want, Trump's 4 years in office produced a whopping 1.3% annualized real GDP growth. The worst since Herbert Hoover. Nothing you can say can change. No amount of spin can alter it. It is set for all time.

*Biden ............ 6.4* _(only 2 quarters so far)_
*Kennedy ....... 5.3
Johnson ........ 5.1
Truman ......... 4.7* _(since '47)_
*Clinton .......... 3.8
Reagan .......... 3.6
Ford ............... 3.4
Carter ............ 3.2
Eisenhower ... 2.5
Nixon ............ 2.5
Bush41 .......... 2.2
Obama .......... 1.9
Bush43 .......... 1.9
Trump ............ 1.3*



			https://apps.bea.gov/national/xls/gdplev.xlsx


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> If any damages result from your "stolen valor" nonsense talk, there will be court action.
> DSK Law, Orlando Florida.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Only an idiot would say it WAS because of him.  You're getting boring.


Dumbfuck, he was the one to recommend the states shutdown. That's on him, no matter how much you fluff him.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> American troops are also helping getting allies out. Of course you are brainwashed with the same line about how horrible it is, but it isn't that horrible considering. The Taliban is changed hopefully a lot. Maybe their wives and daughters went to school and got jobs and went to college. 20 years of Americanism will do that. We hope- if we are not hater dupes like you. So far the Taliban is doing pretty good and they are not the Taliban of the 1990s. Change the channel someday, brainwashed functional moron. Trump's plan.


No, they're not the Taliban of the 1990s. They are the Taliban of 2021. Going house to house executing Christians, and anyone they deem to be against their fascist rule.

So Me ?..be a hater of the Taliban ? oh shucks, in order for that to be true, I would have to hate mass genocidal murder, child rape, enslavement, pedophilia, and wife beating.  How could anybody ever do that ?

Is there a doctor in the house ?  Badly needed.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Time will tell.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, he was the one to recommend the states shutdown. That's on him, no matter how much you fluff him.


300 million people in America know the lockdowns were a Democrat thing (and still are - in blue states). And ONE person clings to (and hides behind) an early Trump quote from march 2020. HA HA HA.  Too funny.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, we're talking about the deal which was signed off on 2.29.20. We're not just talking about the final part. And the Taliban was to not allow any terrorists use their soil from the date of commencement.


But we are talking about the 2 items of the agreement which were US obligation (Part 1) - "to withdraw from Afghanistan all military forces of the United States, its allies, and Coalition partners, including all non-diplomatic civilian personnel, private security contractors, trainers, advisors, and supporting services personnel within fourteen (14) months following announcement of this agreement"

and Taliban obligation (Part 2) - "the Taliban will not allow any of its members, other individuals or groups, including al-Qa’ida, to use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States and its allies"

Until May 1, Taliban essential HAD NO obligation. It started May 1.

https://www.state.gov/wp-content/up...or-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


----------



## protectionist (Aug 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, dumbfuck, that *1.3%* figure is the total annualize growth for Trump's 4 years. It's not a percent change from one year to the next.
> 
> You expose your senility with every post.


His illegitmately lowered 3 years number was  2.54%, from the joke Obama BEA, which you ought to be whipped, for even bringing their bullshit numbers into this forum.  Shame on you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> OK, so I slipped up on the arithmetic for 2020, but since I was giving you am enormous, ridiculous break by even including the pandemic year at all, which has more to do with the pandemic than Trump, or any human alive, it is all MOOT.
> 
> Fact is, as I already stated, any measuring of GDP for Trump would/could only reasonably include the first 3 years, not the pandemic.  That measures a successful* 2.54%*, as I noted in an earlier post, and as I also already noted. this 2.54 is also a false (too low) count, due to the dishonesty of the joke Obama BEA.
> 
> You can throw their fool numbers around all you want. Post 281 (and its links) tells the story of Trump's GREAT economy. - so good that Democrats had to go to the lengths of killing people to stop it.


LOL

Yes, if you ignore 25% of Trump's presidency, he doesn't suck as bad. 

Sadly for you, he's on record for 4 years, not 3. Actually, sad for all of us.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I don't like what Trump did with Doha, if that makes you feel any better, but as I said, the Taliban could not know if the US/allies would honor their half of the agreement until May 1, 2021. So them waiting until that date to honor their side also, could be expected.
> 
> And what happened to my question about selling your car, and me paying you 14 months later.  Decided to dodge that too ?
> 
> Lastly, you're boring the hell out of me.  .. go away.


Dumbfuck we were honoring it throughout 2020.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Time will tell.


Dumbfuck, you're anonymous. Who's gonna know you're stolen valor outside this forum?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> 300 million people in America know the lockdowns were a Democrat thing (and still are - in blue states). And ONE person clings to (and hides behind) an early Trump quote from march 2020. HA HA HA.  Too funny.


LOLOL

Since you're making up numbers, why stop at 300 million? Go big or go home -- make it 300 billion.

Still, it was Trump's recommendation and the states followed. You can cry about that all you want, but it's just music to muh Liberal ears.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> But we are talking about the 2 items of the agreement which were US obligation (Part 1) - "to withdraw from Afghanistan all military forces of the United States, its allies, and Coalition partners, including all non-diplomatic civilian personnel, private security contractors, trainers, advisors, and supporting services personnel within fourteen (14) months following announcement of this agreement"
> 
> and Taliban obligation (Part 2) - "the Taliban will not allow any of its members, other individuals or groups, including al-Qa’ida, to use the soil of Afghanistan to threaten the security of the United States and its allies"
> 
> ...


No dumbfuck, we're talking about the deal Trump made with terrorists. Pulling all the troops out was 14 months out. Meanwhile, every other aspect of the deal was being performed during those 14 months.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> His illegitmately lowered 3 years number was  2.54%, from the joke Obama BEA, which you ought to be whipped, for even bringing their bullshit numbers into this forum.  Shame on you.


Hey, watch as I make an idiot of you once again .... you moronically claimed the BEA revising quarterly GDP downwards while Trump was president is evidence that Obama appointed their employees and evidence they cooked the books.

Well, dumbass, the BEA revised Q1-2021 downwards. According to the bullshit you post, that's evidence that Trump appoints their employees to cook their books.

Feeling stupid yet???


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 20, 2021)

_*The U.S. military has met its goal of reducing the number of troops in Afghanistan to about 2,500 by Friday, a drawdown that may have violated a last-minute congressional prohibition.

 The reduction could complicate matters for the incoming Biden administration, which must determine how to handle a Trump administration commitment to the Taliban to remove all U.S. military, intelligence and contractor personnel from Afghanistan by May as a move to spur peace negotiations. Those talks are in an early stage.*_









						Pentagon says US has dropped to 2,500 troops in Afghanistan
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. military has met its goal of reducing the number of troops in Afghanistan to about 2,500 by Friday, a drawdown that may have violated a last-minute congressional prohibition.




					apnews.com
				




*The article is dated Jan. 15, 2021. Trump is still President.*


----------

